# WAR ist nicht tot!



## Thoraros (1. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,
so langsam habe ich es satt mit den ganzen Gerüchten und deshalb versuche ich mal einige Sachen zu erläutern.

Punkt 1)
Kai ist nimma da ... stimmt nicht, Kai ist nun der Leiter des gesamten Community-Teams und hat deshalb nicht mehr soviel Kontakt zur Community, wobei letztens ein Interview mit ihm veröffentlicht wurde.

Punkt 2)
Warhammer war sehr geringfügig auf der GamesCom vertreten. Ganz einfach momentan gibt es nix zu präsentieren und Paul sagte einmal, nur um zu zeigen, dass wir auch noch da sind, brauchen wir keine große Vorstellung. WAR ist unteranderem wieder auf der PAX groß vertreten.

Punkt 3)
Wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Stimmt auch nicht, wie man sieht kam Patch 1.3.1 sehr schnell hinter 1.3.0b und das zeigt, dass Mythic es machen will gerade wo MJ weg ist. Deshalb auch die MMO-Gruppe mit BioWare.

Punkt 4)
,,AoC hat es geschafft" ,,Müsste komplett redesigned werden" Alles Dinge, die man schon bei AoC gelesen hat und was macht Funcom? Richtig, sie bringen ein Addon raus ... trotz des Geheules. Nun wird AoC als Meister dargestellt und WAR als nichts. Vielleicht sieht es in 9 Monaten wieder anders aus wenn der nächste Hype ablässt.

Punkt 5)
Jeder hat eine zweite Chance und ich finde sie machen eine gute Arbeit und bieten nicht so einen Müll wie Blizzard wo nur kopiert wird.

Punkt 6)
Die Server sind nicht leer besonders Drakenwald nicht, aber jeder darf sich selbst ein Bild machen.

Weitere Punkte bearbeite ich auf Anfrage ihr ganzen AOC/WAR/WOW ist tot flamer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexaroni (1. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (1. September 2009)

Du schimpft auf AoC und WoW, aber willst das man WAR jetzt eine zweite Chance gibt?
Sorry, aber dich kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.


----------



## Tiros (1. September 2009)

Ich muss schon sagen.. mutig, mutig...
Weil ich hab selber ne zeit lang WAR und AOC gezockt.. kann sein dass auf drakenwald noch bissel was los is.. aber auf dem rest siehts echt mieß aus.. traurig aber wahr.. 
ich finde schon dass WAR und AOC relativ tot sind,.. gut, bei AOC wird wieder ein wenig leben eingehaucht, aufgrund eines neuen addons.. aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mich das jetzt nicht unbedingt vom hocker gehaun.. naja, mal schaun was sich da noch so tuht...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. September 2009)

AoC ist nicht super, aber Funcom hat immer deutlich mehr gemacht als WAR. Auch wenn sie redesign müssen etc. Klar gibt es noch ecken und kanten, aber sie haben sich mühe gegeben. 

Mythic hat mit dem letzten 1.3.1 Patch ja versucht zu zeigen, dass sie noch Kraft haben. Meine die neue Leitung denk ich ist gut für Mythic. Nur das Problem, sie haben wie immer ihren Patch mit so einem Blog erklärt und geredet, als würde er die Lösung sein. Patch 1.3.0b war für einen ewig erwarten Patch, ein Schuss in die Luft.

Klar ist WAR noch nicht tot, noch machen sie damit Geld. ABer sobald das nicht mehr der Fall ist, macht EA das Ding dicht. Daher muss Mythic einiges machen, um sich ansehen zu holen.

Den Funcom hatte vor Mythic AoC gebracht und groß erzählt, wie toll ihr Spiel wird und wie super. Die Rechnung haben sie dafür dicke und fette bekommen. Keiner Vertraut ihn mehr. 
Was macht Mythic? Das selbe und greift Funcom indirekt noch an, in dem sie ihnen "Tipps" geben, als würden sie bessere MMOs machen und mehr Erfahrung darin haben. Die haben bei WAR nicht von DAoc provitiert, es wirkt eben schnell fertig gemacht und nicht richtig durchdacht.

Mythic muss sich anstrengen um Vertrauen zurück zu bekommen. 1.3.1 ist ein guter Schritt, aber bei dem sollte es nicht bleiben. Mythic muss ihre Versprechen und ihre großen Worte mal beweisen. Denn das was in WAR neu ist, setzten sie nicht ein. PQs und Kill Collectoren sind zu wenige und teilweise auch nicht interessant. Das Open RVR ist eigentlich noch ein großer Platz zum Prügeln. Da muss mal was passieren und wenn sie halt mal alte Pläne beseite schieben und redesign. Mehr als schief gehen kann es doch eh nicht mehr, was haben sie zu verlieren?


----------



## Thoraros (1. September 2009)

Ich habe AOC nicht schlecht geredet, sondern nur klargestellt, dass es auch dort immer diese Flames gab... Es hat sich gut enwickelt, aber auch dort hätten sie redesignen sollen ...*hust*

Außerdem sind die deutschen Server gut besucht auch in AOC... sowas wie es ist leer stimmt einfach mal nicht... bitte


----------



## Salute (1. September 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Weitere Punkte bearbeite ich auf Anfrage ihr ganzen AOC/WAR/WOW ist tot flamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wozu das Ganze. Es wurde doch schon alles in den bereits geschlossenen Threats niedergeschrieben. Also abwarten was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Greg09 (1. September 2009)

und dann noch blizz flamen...
arm arm arm.
wenn dir dein spiel gefällt dann spiels einfach...
aber mach dich nicht lächerlich...

Mfg Greg09


----------



## Membaris (1. September 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Du schimpft auf AoC und WoW, aber willst das man WAR jetzt eine zweite Chance gibt?
> Sorry, aber dich kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.



Ich weiß gar net was ihr habt. WAR ist und bleibt eun gutes Spiel. Nur weil IHR (damit mein ich die WoWler die am mimimimi sind) noch nie Altdorf bzw. Die unvermeidliche Stadt von innen gesehen habt braucht ihr nicht gleich meckern.


----------



## Churchak (1. September 2009)

@TE deinen guten Willen in allen Ehren aber der Thread wird nur wieder jede Menge 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von den gelangweilten MMO-Nomaden produziern.Am besten du machst dir ne Ignorliste von den Spezis (sind eh iimmer die gleichen Wurstaugen) oder nimmst das Buffed Forum ganz aus den Lesezzeichen (wobei dann müsstest du dir die Bildzeitung kaufen ;D ).


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. September 2009)

WAR ist nicht tot, wenn Mythic da noch die Kurve bekommt. Klar ist bei AoC auch nicht alles toll geworden und ich mag es einfach nicht, weil man dort 80 Level, leveln muss. Das stört bissel, gerade auf Open PVP ist es nervend.
Aber WAR hat gute Ansätze, nur muss man es mal umsetzten. Wie gesagt die PQs und Kill Collectoren sind ne super Idee. Nur im RVR gibt es leider keine Kill Collectoren, obwohl sie dort gerade gut passen würden. Vorallem könnte man dann den RP Fluss etwas angenehmer gestallten und auch das Marken bekommen, etwas soldier. 
Auch die 2. Rampe bei der Burg ist cool, vorallem ist sie sehr breit. Daher kann man die net mehr so zu bauen. Aber dennoch darf es nicht nur bei dieser 2. Rampe bleiben.
Der Balance Patch, ein guter anfang. Das darf es aber nicht sein und nicht wieder erst im nächsten oder übernächsten Patch was versprechen und versuchen. Das Problem, die Leute vertrauen halt Mythic nicht mehr. Wenn die Server aber sterben, weil die Leute keine Lust haben, ist das Spiel noch schlechter. Denn WAR ist teilweise langweilig, wenn man alleine umher zieht oder nur mit paar Leuten. Man schafft zwar BOs, aber Burgen bei gegenwehr kann man dann vergessen. Im SC kämpft man, wenn man pech hat nur selten und dann gegen Stamm. Wenn man selbst noch Am Anfang vom Tier steht, ist man nur abgefarmte XP. Das Problem dadurch macht es vielen ja jetzt schon kein Spaß. Ihn gefällt WAR, aber ohne Leute macht es ihnen halt kein Spaß. 

Meine Drakenwald ist gut besucht und ich hoffe, die Leute gehen nicht nur auf Ordnungsseite ... warum wir auch immer einen Bonus haben. Denn das Problem, wenn zu viel Order da ist, ist es für Destro langweilig und dann hauen die noch ab. Dann kann man keinen mehr verhauen ... und als Zwerg *leise Flüstert* ist man nicht gern allein unter Elfen ... ohne jemand verhauen zu dürfen. Selbst Bier hilft da nicht mehr =).

Aber Mythic muss was machen. Sie müssen zeigen, dass sie nicht nur alle auf spätere Patches verschieben oder gewisse Änderungen lieber garnicht mehr erwähnen, weil sie garnicht funzten. Das Problem, es gibt genug die sich das merken.

WAR ist nicht tot, solange es Leute gibt die es halt Spielen (so eben diese Grundstock für + Euro). Doch wenn die ACCs unter diesen Grundstock von + Eurp fallen, und es - gibt. Ist das Spiel sehr schnell leider weg vom Fenster. Auch wenn es sich im Warhammer dreht.

Aber zu einem Punkt, muss ich noch wat sagen. Mythic hat deutlich mehr kopiert und das sehr schlecht. Das ist halt auch ein Problem, was denn Leuten nicht gefallen hat. Zu sehr das BG gefühl von WOW und die T-Set Items und dann Dropp Chancen etc. Jetzt bekommt man einiges über Marken, es ist und bleibt aber farm arbeit. Klar kopiert Blizzard, kopiert Funcom und Bioware etc. Aber man muss auch Neuerungen erkennen oder altes verbessern und das ist zu wenig passiert (drop Quest zum Beispiel sind cool, man bekommt es zu 100% gleich ins Inv, ohne zu looten. Super ding. Aber wenn es nur diese Quests gibt ... ist es auch net toll) 

Nö WAR lebt noch, nur Mythic muss sich Mühe geben.


----------



## Virthu (1. September 2009)

war noch nicht tot? stimmt. 4-5 tage sinds ja noch bis dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin jedenfalls gespannt auf die entwicklung in diesem und im nächsten monat.

ansonsten hahaha @ "schnelle patches"... hahaha... guter witz.


----------



## Pymonte (1. September 2009)

spart euch die Mühe, die Engstirnigen und Gelangweilten werden es eh besser wissen. Warten wir einfach Aion Release ab. Dann sind min 5 Heuler dort und zerlegen das Spiel nach 2 Monaten. Dann kann man auch wieder normal in den Forum reden, bis dahin würd ich hier einfach nichts mehr relevantes schreiben. WAR ist eh tot, auch wenn grad ein super Event gestartet wurde und es wird auch noch nach 3 Patches und einem Addon tot sein für manche Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (1. September 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> AoC ist nicht super, aber Funcom hat immer deutlich mehr gemacht als WAR. Auch wenn sie redesign müssen etc. Klar gibt es noch ecken und kanten, aber sie haben sich mühe gegeben.



Du hast AoC anscheinend nicht die ersten paar Wochen/Monate gespielt... sonst würdest du nicht Sachen wie "sie haben sich Mühe gegeben" sagen.
Was da in AoC abging, kann man nicht im geringsten mit Mythic/GOA vergleichen. Also bitte mach nicht solche Vergleiche, wenn sie nicht stimmen.

AoC wurde auch als großes PvP Spiel gehandelt. Und was geht so in AoC ?? Immer das selbe Mini-Game, jeden Tag. Ein bisschen Lowies ganken oder in den Grenzkönigreichen von den hochrangigen Spielern, welche in einer Top-Gilde spielen, umgehauen werden. Dazu die sagenhaften Keepschlachten, welche man Tage vorher in einem "Terminkalender" eintragen muss, lmao.....

Das einzige was in AoC besser ist, ist die Grafik und Teile des PvE's, mehr nicht. Aber auf PvE stehen ja auch 90% der WAR-Spieler, was natürlich die allgemeine Stimmungslage in WAR erklärt. Mit Lags durch die Gegend zergen und sich über die Performance und Balancing heulen, weil man selbst nichts auf die Reihe bekommt, ist das einzige was die SPieler von WAR können. PvP-begeisterte Spieler in WAR, die nicht nur zergen ?? Fail...


----------



## Virthu (1. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> spart euch die Mühe, die Engstirnigen und Gelangweilten werden es eh besser wissen. Warten wir einfach Aion Release ab. Dann sind min 5 Heuler dort und zerlegen das Spiel nach 2 Monaten. Dann kann man auch wieder normal in den Forum reden, bis dahin würd ich hier einfach nichts mehr relevantes schreiben. WAR ist eh tot, auch wenn grad ein super Event gestartet wurde und es wird auch noch nach 3 Patches und einem Addon tot sein für manche Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was ist eigentlich dein zz aktiver charakter?


----------



## OldboyX (1. September 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Du hast AoC anscheinend nicht die ersten paar Wochen/Monate gespielt... sonst würdest du nicht Sachen wie "sie haben sich Mühe gegeben" sagen.
> Was da in AoC abging, kann man nicht im geringsten mit Mythic/GOA vergleichen. Also bitte mach nicht solche Vergleiche, wenn sie nicht stimmen.
> 
> AoC wurde auch als großes PvP Spiel gehandelt. Und was geht so in AoC ?? Immer das selbe Mini-Game, jeden Tag. Ein bisschen Lowies ganken oder in den Grenzkönigreichen von den hochrangigen Spielern, welche in einer Top-Gilde spielen, umgehauen werden. Dazu die sagenhaften Keepschlachten, welche man Tage vorher in einem "Terminkalender" eintragen muss, lmao.....
> ...



Du hast natürlich Recht mit AoC. Da wurde sehr viel Mist gebaut sowohl zum Release als auch nach dem Release. Meinetwegen kann man gern sagen, das Release war noch verbuggter als das von WAR und vor allem wurde noch mehr geblendet (Stichwort Tortage, DirectX10 auf der Packung aber nicht im Spiel, und weitere Peinlichkeiten).

Dennoch hat AoC:
- die Engine komplett auf Vordermann gebracht, sodass sie nun auch was Performance angeht wohl die beste MMO Engine ist
- Directx10 (besser spät als nie - stichwort hauptstädte) geliefert und es sieht fantastisch aus
- neuen Content hinzugefügt: Instanzen, Gebiete, Minigames usw.
- die PVP Ränge nachgeliefert
- das Verbrechersystem nachgeliefert
- das komplette Item und Stat system sehr zum Postivien neu gestaltet

Außerdem ist es richtig, dass AoC durch sein besser ausgebautes PVE und ein interessantes Crafting System neben seinem "FFA PVP" (das besondere am AoC PVP ist für mich vor allem, dass wirklich jeder gegen jeden geht und keine "Fraktionen" kämpfen) einfach breiter gefächtert ist als WAR.

Was ich sehr fragwürdig finde ist, dass du versuchst aufzuzeigen, dass WAR ein tolles Spiel ist und im selben Atemzug erklärst du 90% aller WAR Spieler, die mit dir zusammen spielen zu "PVElern". Du beschimpfst sie als Spieler die nichts können und nur mit lags und zergs durch die Gegend heulen. Sollen also diese 90% das Spiel auch noch verlassen, damit es endgültig "eingeht"? Das verstehe ich nicht wirklich.



Pymonte schrieb:


> spart euch die Mühe, die Engstirnigen und Gelangweilten werden es eh besser wissen. Warten wir einfach Aion Release ab. Dann sind min 5 Heuler dort und zerlegen das Spiel nach 2 Monaten. Dann kann man auch wieder normal in den Forum reden, bis dahin würd ich hier einfach nichts mehr relevantes schreiben. WAR ist eh tot, auch wenn grad ein super Event gestartet wurde und es wird auch noch nach 3 Patches und einem Addon tot sein für manche Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das Release von Aion wird mehr an den Abozahlen von WAR ändern als an den Threads hier in diesem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (1. September 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> so langsam habe ich es satt mit den ganzen Gerüchten und deshalb versuche ich mal einige Sachen zu erläutern.
> 
> Punkt 1)
> ...


----------



## Pymonte (1. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dennoch hat AoC:
> - die Engine komplett auf Vordermann gebracht, sodass sie nun auch was Performance angeht wohl die beste MMO Engine ist
> - Directx10 (besser spät als nie - stichwort hauptstädte) geliefert und es sieht fantastisch aus
> - neuen Content hinzugefügt: Instanzen, Gebiete, Minigames usw.
> ...



Ja, das hat AoC alles geschafft und zwar innerhalb von ca 1 Jahr. Das heißt bei WAR ist das auch noch gut möglich oder denkst du, dass WAR sich nicht rumkriegen wird? Weil dann müsstest du auch nicht mehr im Forum posten, es könnte dir dann ja egal sein.

Ich denke, die meisten leute, die zu Aion wollen, sind schon weg. Da sie eh Beta spielen oder WAR nicht mehr bezahlen. Was man jetzt auf den Servern trifft hat keine bis eine schlechte Meiung zu Aion. Aufjedenfall war das im Event KT vorhin so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Virthu: siehe Signatur und Thorst mein HJ, den ich mit nem Kumpel spielen werde, allerdings ist der grad ne Woche im Urlaub^^
Allerdings ist WARDB nicht ganz auf dem neusten stand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (1. September 2009)

Herrlich xD
Die Spielerzahlen sind bis jetzt konstant und die meisten, die ich auf den Servern antreffen haben eine negative Meinung bezüglich AION und deshalb werden die meisten schon weg seien. Ist einfach so... Mal sehen wie sich Aion macht wo

- man nur alle 2 Stunden zur Primetime ein Keep holen kann
- PvP Punkte verliert durch Tod ergo Zerg wird gefördert, will ja keiner sterben 
- die Items nicht gebunden sind sprich Ebay lässt grüßen

So,
Thoraros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (1. September 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> (sind eh iimmer die gleichen Wurstaugen)




Die Anfeindungen hier werden aber auch immer subtiler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sprüche wie "die haben eh keinen Skill und nen crap System", waren da schon um einiges (zwar nicht sehr viel mehr) "Einfallsreicher".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (1. September 2009)

@Salute schön das du dein Häufchen auf dem Bild gleich erkannt hast. gzi.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prokter (1. September 2009)

Es stimmt das viele zukünftige Aion Spieler bereits weg sind. Aber selbst wenn Aion nicht anklopfen würde wäre die Aussage das Warhammer nicht mit drastisch sinkenden Spielerzahlen zu kämpfen hat in meinen Augen falsch. Viele Gilden drehen Warhammer den Rücken zu, egal zu welchem Spiel auch immer. In meiner Allianz waren kaum mehr Leute online und in der Gilde wanderten manchmal mehrere Member in einer einzigen Woche ab, bis dann auch die Leader mitsamt dem Rest aufhörten. Außerdem kann niemand von uns wissen ob Warhammer die nächsten Monate erlebt oder die Weiterentwicklung eingestellt wird. Aber das keine neuen Pläne bekannt sind & Warhammer auch z.B auf der Gamescon kaum vertreten war lässt die Zukunft doch ein Stück weit erahnen.


----------



## OldboyX (1. September 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Herrlich xD
> Die Spielerzahlen sind bis jetzt konstant und die meisten, die ich auf den Servern antreffen haben eine negative Meinung bezüglich AION und deshalb werden die meisten schon weg seien. Ist einfach so... Mal sehen wie sich Aion macht wo
> 
> - man nur alle 2 Stunden zur Primetime ein Keep holen kann
> ...



Ich denke Aion wird sich ganz gut machen, da es

- zum Release "fertiger" und "bugfreier" ist als es WAR jetzt ist
- es auf mehr Rechnern besser läuft als WAR (größere Kundenreichweite)
- weder die Server, noch die Zonen abstürzen
- die weit über 3 Mio Asiatischen Spieler dem Spiel finanzielle Ressourcen zur Weiterentwicklung bescheren, von denen Mythic nur träumen kann (ganz unabhängig davon, ob nun 10,000 Westler oder 100,000 Westler oder 1 Mio Westler das Spiel spielen werden)
- es auch für PVE Spieler einiges zu bieten hat
- es auch für Handwerker einiges zu bieten hat

Inwiefern der PVP-Punkte verlust "Zerg fördert" verstehe ich nicht ganz, aber es ist ja auch egal. RVR in WAR ist doch auch nichts anderes als ein Zergfest. Keine Ahnung wer dir erzählt hat, dass man alle Items handeln könne, aber auf jeden Fall trifft das nicht zu....


----------



## Brummbör (1. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> spart euch die Mühe, die Engstirnigen und Gelangweilten werden es eh besser wissen. Warten wir einfach Aion Release ab. Dann sind min 5 Heuler dort und zerlegen das Spiel nach 2 Monaten. Dann kann man auch wieder normal in den Forum reden, bis dahin würd ich hier einfach nichts mehr relevantes schreiben. WAR ist eh tot, auch wenn grad ein super Event gestartet wurde und es wird auch noch nach 3 Patches und einem Addon tot sein für manche Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird ja dann super. sind nämlich immer nur die gleichen 3 4 fanbois die das spiel hochjubeln. gibt bestimmt viel tolles untereinander auszutauschen. wird bestimmt so spannend wie das AOC forum hier bei buffed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und es sind nicht paar die wechseln. erstell dir mal nen char auf drakenwald destro seite und frag bei den allianzen nach wieviele gehen. und da sind die meisten keine rr 39 casuals, sondern spieler die wirklich viel zeit in ihren char gesteckt haben und die seit monaten auf besserung hoffen aber mit jedem patch nur ne neue bugflut vorgesetzt bekommen.

@ oldboy: pls nimm die pvp ränge raus bei den sachen die sich bei AOC positiv entwickelt haben. das führte nur zu lvl 25 hellsand ganker die alle neulinge wegzergen und so viele kunden vertreiben. denn mit twink nr 4 oder 5 neulinge abfarmen die 7 lvl unter einem sind hat nichts mit gepflegtem pvp zu tun.
ansonsten hat sich AOC aber wirklich gut entwickelt und bietet viel neues während WAR ausser LOTD nur am total fehlerhaften krundkonzept rumdoktort. siehe stadtraids mit 1.3.1. die waren bisher so kaputt dass festungen nicht angegriffen wurden weil keiner in die stadt wollte. das hätte aber schon in der beta erkannt werden müssen und nicht nach einem jahr. fehlerfrei sind die pqs ja immer noch nicht. sich mit nem awesome patch zufrieden geben der endlich was in ordnung bringt das absolut nicht funktioniert hat und das auch noch als fortschritt bezeichnen...... naja nicht jeder hat so ein niedriges anspruchsdenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (1. September 2009)

Nein War ist nicht tot liegt nur im sterben. Leute die das nicht wahrhaben wollen glauben auch das Elvis und Michael Jackson auch nicht tot sind.


----------



## Salute (1. September 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> @Salute schön das du dein Häufchen auf dem Bild gleich erkannt hast. gzi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich bist du bestimmt ein ganz Lieber. 
Bloß im Augenblick spricht nur ein blutendes Fanboyherz aus dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (1. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> spart euch die Mühe, die Engstirnigen und Gelangweilten werden es eh besser wissen. Warten wir einfach Aion Release ab. Dann sind min 5 Heuler dort und zerlegen das Spiel nach 2 Monaten. Dann kann man auch wieder normal in den Forum reden, bis dahin würd ich hier einfach nichts mehr relevantes schreiben.



Wir sind zwar nicht oft einer Meinung, aber hier kann ich dir beipflichten. Ich werde AION auch neben WoW spielen, aber ich sehe die ganzen kommenden Threads schon vor mir. Warum sollte es der AION Community besser gehen als dem Rest? Ist halt wieder schade für die, die es gern spielen.

AION wird in ein paar Monaten laut der Meinung mancher heutiger Hyper auch tot sein, so wie es WoW schon ein halbes Jahr nach dem Release war. Bis auf gaaanz wenige Ausnahmen existieren komischerweise alle erschienen MMO(RP)s noch.


----------



## Churchak (2. September 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Eigentlich bist du bestimmt ein ganz Lieber.
> Bloß im Augenblick spricht nur ein blutendes Fanboyherz aus dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach Hase wenn du wüsstest /emo Fressnapf für Salute auffüll    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (2. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Was ich sehr fragwürdig finde ist, dass du versuchst aufzuzeigen, dass WAR ein tolles Spiel ist und im selben Atemzug erklärst du 90% aller WAR Spieler, die mit dir zusammen spielen zu "PVElern". Du beschimpfst sie als Spieler die nichts können und nur mit lags und zergs durch die Gegend heulen. Sollen also diese 90% das Spiel auch noch verlassen, damit es endgültig "eingeht"? Das verstehe ich nicht wirklich.



Ich versuche nicht es aufzuzeigen, ich sage nur ,dass mir WAR NOCH Spass macht. Was aber eher an den 10% Spielern liegt, die nicht nur zergen, sondern auch mal 6v6/1v1 oder sonstwas machen. Wäre schön wenn die anderen 90% sich auch mal ein bisschen in diesem Bereich mit einbringen, denn dann könnte WAR noch viel besser sein. Alle Kritikpunkte, wie :

- schlechte Performance
- Lags bei Gezerge
- CTD's/ Zonencrashes
- Balancing-Probleme (die es meiner Meinung nach kaum noch gibt, bis auf Klassen die etwas benachteiligt sind (Schatti, Magus, Marauder))

sind nämlich nicht mehr vorhanden, wenn man das Spiel mehr auf Kleingruppen-PvP auslegt und nicht nur in Massen spielt.


----------



## Pymonte (2. September 2009)

Prokter schrieb:


> Es stimmt das viele zukünftige Aion Spieler bereits weg sind. Aber selbst wenn Aion nicht anklopfen würde wäre die Aussage das Warhammer nicht mit drastisch sinkenden Spielerzahlen zu kämpfen hat in meinen Augen falsch. Viele Gilden drehen Warhammer den Rücken zu, egal zu welchem Spiel auch immer. In meiner Allianz waren kaum mehr Leute online und in der Gilde wanderten manchmal mehrere Member in einer einzigen Woche ab, bis dann auch die Leader mitsamt dem Rest aufhörten. Außerdem kann niemand von uns wissen ob Warhammer die nächsten Monate erlebt oder die Weiterentwicklung eingestellt wird. Aber das keine neuen Pläne bekannt sind & Warhammer auch z.B auf der Gamescon kaum vertreten war lässt die Zukunft doch ein Stück weit erahnen.



an der Stelle ist aber mehr Handlungsbedarf der Gilden gefragt. Ja es sind Spieler weg, auch in meiner Gilde/Alloianz macht sich das natürlich bemerkbar. Aber den Schritt, das sich dann 2-3 Gilden zu einer großen gilde formieren, geht dann auch keiner. So bluten die Gilden aus und wer bis Dato nicht weg ist, der geht dann irgendwann, weil immer weniger Leute regelmäßig on sind. Das hat da ja nichtmal was mit einem anderen MMO zu tun. Wäre mir auch zu doof, 3 Wochen lang immer nur allein zu sein. Das war auch der Grund, warum ich gegen Ende in WoW in keiner Gilde mehr war. Die Raid SGs waren immer extern und die Gilden ahben sich dann irgendwann gespalten/aufgelöst oder sind einfach über die Zeit ausgeblutet. 

Ich denke einfach mal, dass es wie in der Wirtschaft ist: Rezession, Depression (demnächst), Expansion und schließlich der Boom. So hat es ja auch AoC durchgemacht. 

"- zum Release "fertiger" und "bugfreier" ist als es WAR jetzt ist"
--> ja, wobei es auch ein halbes Jahr älter ist. Wer weiß, wie sich WAR in so einer Zeitspanne noch entwickelt.

"- es auf mehr Rechnern besser läuft als WAR (größere Kundenreichweite)"
/sign, wobei auch das noch nie im Belastungscheck war (und es immer eine abstuse Hardware Config gibt, die irgendwo nicht funktioniert, selbst bei WoW gibts das ja^^)

"- weder die Server, noch die Zonen abstürzen"
--> das wird die Zeit zeigen, wobei das primär auch an der fehlenden Kollission und dem Ausblenden der Spieler liegt

"- die weit über 3 Mio Asiatischen Spieler dem Spiel finanzielle Ressourcen zur Weiterentwicklung bescheren, von denen Mythic nur träumen kann (ganz unabhängig davon, ob nun 10,000 Westler oder 100,000 Westler oder 1 Mio Westler das Spiel spielen werden)"
hihi, das kann schon sein, aber nur bei japanischen Spielern. Wie sagte mal einer der Blizzard Chefs so schön, dass alle asiatischen Accs nichtmal 20% der Einnahmen ausmachen? (und das sind in WoW schätzungsweise 2,5 mal so viele wie EU/US Accs). So ein asiatischer Acc bringt doch grad mal so 1€ im Monat ein^^
Außderdem kann auch WAR noch diesen Bonus nutzen, denn es existier ja noch nichtmal in China/Korea/Japan. Wobei es auch dort eine nicht zu unterschätzende Warhammer Fanbase gibt.

"- es auch für PVE Spieler einiges zu bieten hat
- es auch für Handwerker einiges zu bieten hat"

Jop, das stimmt wohl. Wird aber weniger ausschlaggebend sein. Im Endeffekt wollen die meisten Leute eben doch nur "Endcontent", das drumrum ist nur bedingt wichtig.

Aion läuft derzeit einfach nur Gefahr, dass es nichts bietet, was nicht ein anderes MMO auch hat. Und warum sollte man Freunde zurücklassen, nur um das gleiche nochmal zu haben. Dabei muss man wieder die 5 (oder waren es 6?) MMO-Spieler-Typen beachten. Ein Socialicer/Trader/Raider wird vermutlich nicht viel Neues in Aion finden, auch die Hardcore PvPler kennen schon einiges. Ich denke mal, wenn nciht genügend "Umfeld" mitwechselt wird der Schritt für einige doch schwerer sein, als sie jetzt denken.
(kleines Beispiel von mir: wenn dann alle nur noch über WotLK Instanz XY reden. Sowas lässt einen tatsächlich nachdenken, wieder zurückzugehen. Aber 1 Woche später ist das Thema meist eh wieder vorbei und dann konnte man genausogut wieder mit anderen Sachen auftrumpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Marlon12 (2. September 2009)

*Warhammer ist schon lange tot ob du´s glaubst oder nicht die haben ja viele spielerverluste.           


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Miracolax (2. September 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Die Anfeindungen hier werden aber auch immer subtiler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yo, die Fanbase wird rabiater da sie nun so langsam alle Felle davonschwimmen sieht. Man könnte (wenn man fies wäre) es auch als letztes Aufbäumen bezeichnen...


----------



## Miracolax (2. September 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> @Salute schön das du dein Häufchen auf dem Bild gleich erkannt hast. gzi.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast nicht lange dazu gebraucht dein Häufchen zu legen oder? Denk ich mir, das kommt bestimmt im Minutentakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## epiphone2 (2. September 2009)

Marlon12 schrieb:


> *Warhammer ist schon lange tot ob du´s glaubst oder nicht die haben ja viele spielerverluste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein die Spielerzahlen sind seit nem halben Jahr konstant obwohl es immer weniger Server werden und viele Server schon geschlossen wurden bzw zusammengelegt und die üppige Spieleranzahl zwangstransferiert wurde.


----------



## Miracolax (2. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dann sind min 5 Heuler dort und zerlegen das Spiel nach 2 Monaten. Dann kann man auch wieder normal in den Forum reden, bis dahin würd ich hier einfach nichts mehr relevantes schreiben.



Sorry, da muss ich dich enttäuschen, momentan fühle ich mich bei AoC bestens aufgehoben, und das schon seit Februar - als WAR gecanceled und deinstalliert wurde (ein denkwürdiger Monat, in der Tat!) Und mit dem "normal" reden glaub ich dir gerne, weil so eingleisige Hallelujah-mein-Lebensinhalt-ist-so-geil Selbstbeweihräucherungen mit den 4 anderen wird für diese Fanbase das Salz in der WAR-Suppe sein. Eins frage ich mich dann doch..wenn WAR so toll, euer Server nicht grad wieder mal abgeschmiert ist und ihr doch so richtig taktisch zergen und kreisraiden müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wieso hagelt es dann im Sekundentakt Post's aus der Fanboy-Ecke? Bildet doch mal mit den NPC eine Gilde oder einen KT, die verlassen euch garantiert nie und ihr habt 24/7 Spielspass ohne Ende.


----------



## Miracolax (2. September 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> .....wenn man das Spiel mehr auf Kleingruppen-PvP auslegt und nicht nur in Massen spielt.



Wie jetzt, nix mehr epische 500 vs 500 Schlachten? Wo das doch *das* ultimativ angepriesene Feature war, das wollt ihr auf Kleingruppen oder gar 1 vs 1 reduzieren? Wo WAR doch das Gruppenspiel schlechthin ist (oder sein will). Aber was will man machen wenn einem die technischen Probleme solche "Lösungen" aufzwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (2. September 2009)

Also ich bin/war noch einer der ersten Warhammer Spieler. Dabei seit der Close Beta Juli 2007. Und schon damals habe ich ein Ticket nach dem anderen geschrieben, dass die Ordnungsseite einfach zu stark ist ... aber egal ... ist ja nicht das Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung der Gilden ansehe (spezielle Destro-Gilden, da ich kein Plan habe wie es auf Ordnungsseite aussieht), ist doch ein extremer Rückgang der aktiven Member zu beobachten. Egal ob es unser Gilde, oder auch die Allianzgilden sind. Meiner Meinung nach ist die PvP/RvR Geschichte eine tolle Sache, spricht aber auch nur eine gewisse kleine Zahl an Spieler auf lange Sicht an. 
Es ist zwar schön, sich mit der anderen Fraktion so herrlich die Schäden zu verhauen, aber es beginnt irgendwann extrem zu langweilen. Ich selbst habe spätestens nach meinem Invasor-Set die Lust verloren ... Wenn ich mir vorstelle, jetzt das ganze noch bis Ruf-Rang 60+ weiter zu treiben, um mein Kriegsherren-Set tragen zu können ... Und weiter stumpfsinnig von Keep zu Keep oder von einem Szenario ins nächste Szenario zu rennen ?? Ich vermute mal stark, dass es vielen spielern so geht wie mir ....  Es fehlt einfach an Spielinhalt, der viele Spieler auf lange Sicht an das Spiel bindet.
Ich selbst werde kein AION spielen, ich habe nämlich meinen Age of Conan Account wieder aktiviert, und habe Spass dabei. Die Community ist einfach super. 
Alleine mit den Berufen, kann ich bei AoC stunden um stunden verbringen, was mir bei Warhammer mit seinen "Alibi"-Berufe gefehlt hat. 
Wenn es Mythic/GoA hinbekommt, den schmalen Grad zwischen PvP/RvR und PvE zu finden, was die breite Masse anspricht könnte es noch lange Jahre überstehen, wenn nicht ... naja ... RIP ...


----------



## Miracolax (2. September 2009)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Es fehlt einfach an Spielinhalt, der viele Spieler auf lange Sicht an das Spiel bindet.



/sign, stumpes 24/7 rummoschen ist nur für die HardcoreBoys das einzig wa(h)r(e).




Grimtom schrieb:


> ....ich habe nämlich meinen Age of Conan Account wieder aktiviert, und habe Spass dabei. Die Community ist einfach super. Alleine mit den Berufen, kann ich bei AoC stunden um stunden verbringen, was mir bei Warhammer mit seinen "Alibi"-Berufe gefehlt hat.



Agree, auch wenn ich nie so der Crafting-Typ war, in AoC macht es (obwohl mühselig) einfach nur Spass. Temporäre und Perma-Talismane oder tolle 10 sec Tränke waren gestern....


----------



## Archonlord (2. September 2009)

warten wir ab was kommt... ich werd aion auch mal als 2.spiel probieren (statt hdro aber dass kann mir mein war trotz ecken und kannten nicht nehmen ..und warten wir mal ab ob die masse mit dem asiatischen setting nach nem monat oder zwei immer noch so zufrieden ist
und wie einige hier hypen klingt es so als ob 2millionen die beta gezockt hätten (komisch wo die offene jetzt erst anfängt) und garantiert wüssten dass es das beste spiel der welt ist.. woher habt ihr denn alle eure super infos?? alles hörensagen ,hype - nonsense
- genau wie bei war ,und man weis was daraus wurde .. wartet doch erst mal die ersten wirklichen schlachten ab ,bevor hier performance-aussagen getätigt werden (vor allem wenn die hälfte mit ihren wow-verwöhnten gümmel-rechnern zockt)
es werden leute gehen, es werden leute bleiben, es werden weiterhin neue leute dazukommen,es werden leute zurückkehren 
mir macht war spaß da ich pvp als hauptinhalt bevorzuge und es gibt genug andere denen es genauso geht
btw.. dass event rockt und drakenwald war ab 18:00 auf hoch/hoch

achja an alle aion-hyper .. die firma von meinem vater (flashpoint) vertreibt aion in deutschland also erspart euch sämtliche ich-hab-die-ob-gespielt-du-hast-keine-ahnung-kommentare ..meine quellen sind da etwas seriöser als irgendein foren-schmu oder 7-tage-ob-erfahrung mit 1000 leuten

war macht spaß ,aion wird spaß machen und war ist genausowenig tot wie aion dass neue über-mmo wird

edit: die einzig wirkliche gefahr droht 2010 von gw2 welches ettliches an innovation bringen wird und bis dahin hat war noch genug zeit um in allen bereichen wirklich gut zu werden


----------



## Monotono (2. September 2009)

Tiros schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen.. mutig, mutig...
> Weil ich hab selber ne zeit lang WAR und AOC gezockt.. kann sein dass auf drakenwald noch bissel was los is.. aber auf dem rest siehts echt mieß aus.. traurig aber wahr..
> ich finde schon dass WAR und AOC relativ tot sind,.. gut, bei AOC wird wieder ein wenig leben eingehaucht, aufgrund eines neuen addons.. aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mich das jetzt nicht unbedingt vom hocker gehaun.. naja, mal schaun was sich da noch so tuht...


Also das hier war gestern abend auf Erengard... 
soviel zum Thema nurnoch Drakenwald is was los.

Der gegnerische Zerg war teilweise gleich gross und grösser

mfg

Mono


----------



## Churchak (2. September 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Hast nicht lange dazu gebraucht dein Häufchen zu legen oder? Denk ich mir, das kommt bestimmt im Minutentakt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh da miaut ja auch der 2. und bettelt um Futter /emo füllt auch Miracolax den Futternapf auf " da haste " *Kopftätschel*


----------



## xdave78 (2. September 2009)

Boar das ist mal wieder so richtig schönes Trollfutter hier^^

Also ich habe vor 2 Wochen mit WAR angefangen und dafür erstmal AoC auf Eis gelegt. Fakt ist: Funcom hat SEHR viel gemacht, sie haben kontinuierlich gearbeitet und nach dem Wechsel des Chefs ist da richtig was bewegt worden. Ich zB fand das komplette Redesign der Stats und die angehobenen Auswirkungen von Items gar nicht so toll. Hat imo ein Stück weit auch das Spiel für mich zerstört - aber die Meisten finden es gut so, besonders "Überläufer" aus anderen MMOS.


Jetzt hatte ich vor 2 Wochen WAR Trial geladen und es hat mir echt super gefallen. VOR ALLEM DAS ES FRAKTIONEN GIBT. Die Steuerung in WAR ist natürluch verglichen mit AoC ne Schande^^ aber was solls man kann nich alles haben, dafür macht mir RvR und Szenarien riesen riesen riesen Spass. Endlich kann ich auch mal einloggen und gehe in 1-2 Szenarien und logge wieder aus. Sowas hat mir bei AoC leider vollkommen gefehlt (und kommt mir nich mit Minigames). Ich sag mal an die Grafik konnt ich mich gewöhnen - naja auch wenns wieder mit Orks und Elfen ist..egal. 

Ich habe jetzt die Entwicklung von WAR nicht verfolgt. Aber bei AoC haben die Jungs das Blatt imo um 180° wenden können, was fehlt ist das Vertrauen der Spieler es sich anzusehen. 

Das die Server in WAR leer sind find ich eigentlich gar nicht. Ich war diese Woche 2x on und bin jedesmal in nen KT (T1) gegangen um oRvR zu machen. Der KT war immer ziemlich voll  - gestern waren es sogar 1,5 KTs. Auf der Ordiseite ging wohl erst nich viel - die waren zwar vor Zornesgriff aber iwie hamse es nicht gebacken bekommen mal zu attackieren...ka hatten wohl Angst^^ dabei waren es nicht mal Wenige, ich schätz auch 1 KT wie wir (der andere halbe KT ist erst später dazugekommen). Aber was mich stört an WAR sind dann so Leute die es vorziehen einem PvP gemetzel aus dem Weg zu gehen und lieber BOs zu machen anstatt mal richtig zu metzeln und vllt auch einen drauf zu bekommen - das ist in AoC anders...wenn die Verhältnisse passen wird gekloppt. Wie gesagt zuerst die Ordis vor Zornessgriff - keinen Schneid nur blöd dagestanden hamse und dann sindse abgehaun und wir haben das gesamte oRvR Gebiet eingenommen. Aber dann in den Sümpfen kams auch bei Destro durch: "Order defft die Burg lasst uns abhaun" ich dachte ich bin im falschen Film...zum Glück wohl ein paar andere Leute auch denn sofort wurde interveniert - immerhin waren wir 1,5 KTs. Naja gepackt ham wirs aber nicht weil manche wohl sehr viel Wert auf RP legen und sich wie echte Orks verhalten - sprich sich in den Raum mit dem Boss pullen lassen anstatt mal abzuwarten und die Situation zu klären^^ ggf kontrolliert mit dem vollen KT die Ordies plätten während sich der Rest um den Boss kümmert aber naja was solls. Ich hatte jedenfalls riesen Spass an der ganzen Sache. Am Ende waren dann zwar die meisten Destros weg aber ne handvolll bleib noch um ein paar von den Ordis aufzumischen...die hatten nat nix besseres zu tun als sich mit ihrer nun Übermacht in ihrer Burg zu verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Najut..das als kurze Anekdote. Obs im HigLev voller sein könnte kann ich nich sagen aber im T1 geht gut was ab ich hoffe das bleibt auch so wenn ich ins T2 komme^^ 

Nur noch 2 Rufränge dann kann ich endlich meine schönen lila Einflussbelohnungen anziehen *freu*

Also - wir sehn uns auf den Schlachtfeldern von Carroburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2009)

Warhammer hat eine Niesche besetzt und anders als Aion kann es auch eine Niesche besetzen. PVP bzw. RVR ist nunmal nicht Mainstreamfähig, da es zu viele Menschen gibt, die keine Verluste hinnehmen können.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die Forenbeiträge der Aion-Spieler in denen man sich über Ganker aufregt, die einem beim Rohstofffarmen in Abyss auflauern. (Bestimmte Rohstoffe soll es ja nur da geben)

Ich freue mich auf Forenbeiträge wo man sich aufregt, dass Aion-Spieler mit der Zeit lieber PVE machen und so im Abyss keine anständigen Kämpfe stattfinden. Ohne Kämpfe gibts wohl auch keine Abyss-Punkte und wenn man besiegt wird verliert man ja die gaaaaanzen Abyss-Punkte wieder. (Dadurch wirds sehr viele Spieler geben, die abhauen wenn es brenzlich wird)

Ich freue mich auf die Heulposts über 1vs1 Balancing.

Ich freue mich auf Posts wo angeprangert wird, dass das Grind-Questen bis zur Maximalstufe zu lange dauert.


Wenn viele Warhammer-Spieler zu Aion wechseln ist das vielleicht für Mythic ein Desaster. Als Spieler jedoch sehe ich es positiv. Das Spiel ist immer besser geworden je mehr Spieler gegangen sind. Anfangs waren es die WoW Spieler, das gab Auftrieb. Nun gehen die Kuschel- und Sonnenschein-PVPler.

Ich werde AION auch antesten aber wenn ich bis Stufe 20 keinen einzigen gegnerischen Spieler sehe logge ich wieder aus.


----------



## Dröms (2. September 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Du schimpft auf AoC und WoW, aber willst das man WAR jetzt eine zweite Chance gibt?
> Sorry, aber dich kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.



lern mal lesen der schimpft überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mdee (2. September 2009)

hallo zusammen

meiner meinung nach ist *war* nicht tod... also ich kann immer noch einloggen und ne menge spass haben!!!! 

an alle die *war* hier als tod verschreien; spielt ihr noch *war* oder nicht mehr??? wenn nicht warum trollt ihr hier noch rum, es kann euch doch egal sein oder nicht??? wenn ihr noch *war* spielt frage ich mich warum ihr es für tod erklären wollt und warum ihr es überhaupt noch spielt???

also HF


----------



## KenosDark (2. September 2009)

Ich habe mit WAR nach der GamesCom aufgehört, als son Spaten von denen gesagt hat, wenn Ihnen das Spiel nicht geflällt wie es momentan ist, dann hören sie doch auf!

Auf die Fragen: 

- Wieso sind WIR Maschinisten noch so verdammt Stark, zwar machen wir nicht mehr die 400k im Szenario, aber trotzdem noch die 300k. 
(Das ist beabsichtigt und wir in nähere Zukunft nicht geändert)


- Wieso baut WAR auf PvE aus und hat sich nicht mehr an DAoC orientiert, dort wurde das PvP/RvR richtig umgesetzt.
(Weil wir mit WAR neue maßstäbe setzen wollen)


- Länder der Toten ist ein reinfall, wie kamt ihr darauf, sowas zu machen, es zerstört einfach den RvR.
(Ist doch toll wie es ist, ein reines RvR Gebiet mit den RvR Innis)


- Zwei Aufgänge für ein Keep ist ne gute Idee, ABER was machen die Fraktionen auf einen schwachen Server wo sie gegen eine Übermacht kämpfen sollen?
(Ähm)


- Letztens bei ner Keep schlacht, hat ein Destro einen Art Stein auf den Aufgang platziert, womit wir Order nicht hoch kamen 10 Minuten.
(Das werd ich weiterleiten)



Nach diesen dürftigen Fragen wars vorbei, WAR hing mir sehr an Herzen, aber nach dieser Aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (2. September 2009)

Da ich mit meinem BO ständig Maschinisten abfarme, find ich die auch ned zu stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Churchak 

Battle dich nicht mit Miracolax, siehst ja was bei rumkommt. So wie der hier schreibt, scheint er grad so richtig zu "kommen" wenn er was schlechtes gegen WAR schreiben kann. Das allerschönste jedoch ist: er beschwert sich das Leute regelmäßig im WAR Forum posten (und damit ja nicht im Spiel sind. Haha, schonmal was von Fenstermodus gehört?) und takkert selbst im Sekundentakt die Postings raus.

Und dann schriebt er ja selber: Er ist Crafter, er hätte nie gefallen an WAR gefunden. Aber das natürlich sein Interesse nicht mit dem Spielinteresse konkruiert, dass kann er wiederum nicht schlussfolgern. Stattdessen setzt er seinen rigiden WAR Flamewar durch. Aber hey, noch 23 Tage, dann öffnet Aion seine Pforte und ich find xerkxes Ideen gar nicht mal soweit hergeholt, vor allem bei der modernen "Whiner Community"!


----------



## Lari (2. September 2009)

WAR ist nicht tot, das hätte man dir auch vorher sagen können.
Ein harter Kern wird es auch noch lange spielen (können), aber Potenzial wie bei AoC die Kurve noch so richtig zu kriegen seh ich eigentlich nicht. Es sind eine Menge Faktoren die da reinspielen.
AoC hat den Bonus, dass es mit einer Grafik glänzt als MMORPG, die noch eine Weile ihresgleichen sucht. Allerdings ist Instanzierung der Preis, was mich als MMO Spieler allerdings weniger stört. Ich brauch keine 400 Spieler in einer offenen Zone um von der nächsten Übermacht überrollt zu werden. Da sind mir kleinere Schlachten mit überschaubaren Spielerzahlen ( kleiner 100 ) lieber.
WoW hat den Bonus, dass es erst einmal alles bietet und den Content von 4 Jahren Entwicklung im Nacken hat. Einzig das PvE kann wirklich glänzen, PvP und Crafting werden geboten, allerdings gibt es da weit besseres.

So, was hat denn WAR? Liebhaber PvP und Nischen PvE. Kein PvE Spieler wird zu WAR greifen, und ich denke, dass der Großteil der MMO-Spieler lieber PvE spielt als PvP respektive RvR. Das Crafting ist wie bei WoW nicht der Rede wert.
In diese RvR/Mass-PvP Nische wird demnächst auch noch Aion einsteigen, wobei ich mir dazu noch keinerlei Meinung bilden kann/konnte. Ich denke, dass es WAR vorerst einige Spieler "klauen" wird. So bildet sich dann auch der harte Kern. Weitere Serverzusammenlegungen würde ich nicht ausschließen, um den verbleibenen Spielern volle RvR-Zonen zu ermöglichen und neue Spieler nicht auf Geisternservern spielen zu lassen (Geisterserver im Sinne von leeres T1 - T3 bzw. lange Wartezeiten für Szenarien oder dergleichen).

Und auch dann wird WAR noch nicht tot sein. Wem es jetzt gefällt dem wird es dann immer noch gefallen. Für diejenigen wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Kazark (2. September 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> Big inc aion ^^ und wer sich das game nicht am release holt ist ewig letzter ....



Ich werde mir den chinagrinder FRÜHSTENS 6Monate nach realease überhaupt mal anschauen. Seit der Erfahrung mit AOC werde ich nicht den kostenlosen Betatester spielen ohne Honnorar. Falls es dann noch interessant und nicht todgeflamet wurde hat es vieleicht eine chance.

Wenn deine Aussage so stimmen sollte "ewig letzter" ist das spiel sowieso müll. 

Schauen wir mal ...


----------



## Raaandy (2. September 2009)

ich hatte jetzt keine große lust den ganzen thread zu lesen, hab nur bischen überflogen.

1. WAR ist nicht tot, wer dass behauptet will dass spiel nur schlecht reden.
2. AoC ist nicht tot, wer dass behauptet will... naja ihr wisst schon wie punkt 1.

ich glaube die ansicht der entwickler von WAR, war einfach eine falsche. man kann nicht mit einem pvp spiel, soviele spieler anlocken, wie sie es wollten.
dazu kommt das die berufe tatsächlich, aber das haben sie ja auch gesagt nicht wirklich wichtig sind.

warhammer hat jetzt konstante zahlen, weil

1. diejenigen mit war aufgehört haben, denen NUR pvp nicht ausreicht.
2. diejenigen die jetzt noch dabei sind, es vollkommen ausreicht, NUR pvp zu spielen
3. immer wieder neuankömmlinge kommen, denen das spiel spaß macht.

warhammer ist ein gutes spiel, aber es hat wie schon gesagt wurde, zuwenig inhalt. Um eine große masse begeistern zu können.

ich gehe stark davon aus das, wenn WAR sich mehr zum pve orientiert und mehr endcontent bieten, es einen ähnlichen aufschwung erfahren kann wie AOC jetzt.
man muss allerdings eine entwicklung bemerken. 

ich hatte war jetzt für einen monat aboniert, es macht mir spaß, pvp zu spielen rvr ist auch super. und keiner der 3 server ist tot, ganz im gegenteil super besucht.

WAR hat aber ein problem, dass ich sehr drastisch ansehe. Die glaubwürdigkeit der entwickler, aussagen große sprüche, klar das war am anfang cool(wer errinert sich nicht an den kleinen dicken der immer erzählt hat wie geil das spiel ist auf engilsh auf der hauptseite) aber dem muss natürlich auch taten folgen.

die enttäuschung ist mittlerweile, vorallem bei veteranen so groß, das selbst ein paar von ihnen das spiel aufhören.

meiner meinung braucht WAR

1. eine neue marktstrategie
2. sie müssen das vertrauen der spieler zurückgewinne, durch TATEN!
3. keine leeren versprechungen mehr
4. pve inhalte
5. endcontent( und das sage ich im vollen ernst, dann sollen sie halt plumpe dailys wie in wow einbauen) aber das hält spieler im spiel, und motiviert sie


----------



## Raaandy (2. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den chinagrinder FRÜHSTENS 6Monate nach realease überhaupt mal anschauen. Seit der Erfahrung mit AOC werde ich nicht den kostenlosen Betatester spielen ohne Honnorar. Falls es dann noch interessant und nicht todgeflamet wurde hat es vieleicht eine chance.
> 
> Wenn deine Aussage so stimmen sollte "ewig letzter" ist das spiel sowieso müll.
> 
> Schauen wir mal ...




du weist aber schon das, dass spiel schon ewig in asia draußen ist? das sie dort schon ewig das spiel testen?

aion hat einen rießen vorteil, es kommt (wenn es das in mmorpgs gibt) nahezu ausgereift zu uns. feinschliff muss immer betrieben werde, aber das grunderüst steht. keine verbugten fähigkeiten, perfrmance probleme etc.


----------



## Churchak (2. September 2009)

@Pymonte ich bin halt Trolllieb (muss die nachwirkung von DaoC sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) darum fütter ich sie,auch wenn es verboten ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Lari schrieb:


> Kein PvE Spieler wird zu WAR greifen,


Seh ich als Vorteil an! Dieses weichspühl RvR (eigendlich PvE) gab es eh schon viel zu lange wo weggerannt wurde wenn mal 3 Leute nen Burg deffen oder man das Gebiet wegselt wenn mal der Feind gleich viel oder gar mal 1-2 Grp mehr auffährt.Oder wo im 1.er nach Heilern/Tanks für ne Stadtini gefrag wird wärend der Feind vor 2 Festungen steht.Seltsamer weise hat sich das Fast gelegt nach den Abwanderungen.
Je mehr Leute zu WAR greifen weil sie RvR haben wollen und ned Ini-Boss 137 sehn wollen um so besser für mich und meine Mitspieler die sich gepflegt auf die Mütze haun wollen.


----------



## Lari (2. September 2009)

Ja gut, aber Spaß definiert jeder Spieler für sich selbst.
Ich bin damit zufrieden, bzw. habe Spaß daran mich an gut gescripteten Bossen mit meiner Gilde zu versuchen, bis wir als ganzes so gut funktionieren, dass wir den Boss legen. Ich spiele lieber mit anderen als gegen andere.

Nur Mythic ist sich ja auch nicht ganz sicher, was sie denn in den Fokus nehmen. Letztes großes Update war ja 'ne Menge PvE. Oder wird sich in den LotD wirklich bekämpft? Oder in den Instanzen? Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Klang für mich eher wie eine Itemquelle durch PvE.


----------



## Môrticielle (2. September 2009)

Tiros schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen.. mutig, mutig...
> Weil ich hab selber ne zeit lang WAR und AOC gezockt.. kann sein dass auf drakenwald noch bissel was los is.. aber auf dem rest siehts echt mieß aus.. traurig aber wahr..
> ich finde schon dass WAR und AOC relativ tot sind,.. gut, bei AOC wird wieder ein wenig leben eingehaucht, aufgrund eines neuen addons.. aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mich das jetzt nicht unbedingt vom hocker gehaun.. naja, mal schaun was sich da noch so tuht...


1. Auf Erengrad und Carroburg ist auch gut was los. Wenn man natürlich nachts um 4 Uhr in T2 einloggt, wird man kaum jemand antreffen, also es vlt. mal zu anderen zeiten probieren und nicht so viel Unsinn reden.

2. AoC als Alternative zu WAR anzusehen ist ein Zeichen völligen Realitätsverlustes! Nur weil eine Erweiterung angekündigt ist und das Spiel eine nette Grafik hat, ist es nicht besser als WAR. AoC hat nach wie vor kein brauchbares PvP, weder instanziert noch offen. Peinlich für ein Spiel, daß mit Schwerpunkt PvP entwickelt und vermarktet wurde.  -.-


----------



## xdave78 (2. September 2009)

Wie gesacht ich hab keine Ahnung vom WAR Endgame. Aber es wäre schon cool wenn man evtl das RvR auch etwas mit dem PvE vermischen könnte. Wenn sich jmd mal an WOW Classic erinnert...dagab es diese 2 Worldbosse Kazzak und Azuregos auf die es imemr fette Runs von beiden Seiten gab um Epixx abzugreifen...sowas in der Art vllt. Klar die WARHAMMER Welt ist eigentlich nicht so unbedingt Monsterlastig aber es gibt sicherlich ein paar Dinge die man machen könnte um was zu verbessern. Im Moment macht mir RvR am meisten Spass. Aber es gibt auch Tage wo man vllt mal ne ruhige Kugel im PvE schieben will..also dann queste ich eben einfach. Direkt Raids für WAR find ich unpassend...Mythic soll sich dann lieber was ausdenken oder mal bei Anderen schaun was die so machen. Heisst ja nicht dass sie etwas kopieren sollen.


----------



## OldboyX (2. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach mal, dass es wie in der Wirtschaft ist: Rezession, Depression (demnächst), Expansion und schließlich der Boom. So hat es ja auch AoC durchgemacht.
> 
> "- zum Release "fertiger" und "bugfreier" ist als es WAR jetzt ist"
> --> ja, wobei es auch ein halbes Jahr älter ist. Wer weiß, wie sich WAR in so einer Zeitspanne noch entwickelt.
> ...





			
				Raaandy schrieb:
			
		

> warhammer hat jetzt konstante zahlen, weil
> 
> 1. diejenigen mit war aufgehört haben, denen NUR pvp nicht ausreicht.
> 2. diejenigen die jetzt noch dabei sind, es vollkommen ausreicht, NUR pvp zu spielen
> 3. immer wieder neuankömmlinge kommen, denen das spiel spaß macht.



Ich glaube nicht, dass WAR konstante Zahlen hat. Wie (fast) alle hier zugeben, schrumpfen die Gilden und Leute verlassen das Spiel (nein - es wird nicht sterben). In der Regel führt das bei jedem MMO dazu, dass weitere Leute das Spiel verlassen, da sie, wie auch hier einige schon gesagt haben, plötzlich nur noch wenige in der Gilde sind und es viel zäher ist etwas zu organisieren. Unter Umständen sind auch Freunde weg usw.
Pymonte hat es auf den Punkt gebracht: Die verbliebenen müssen erstmal neue, größerer Gilden formen. Mit anderen Worten "resocializen" und mitunter ist das dem ein oder anderen zu anstregend, der vielleicht sowieso schon nicht mehr zu 100% überzeugt ist von dem Spiel. Eine neue Gilde suchen und sich dort integrieren ist in jedem Fall eine "Anstrengung" für den Spieler.


----------



## Gunbart (2. September 2009)

also ich hab mal ne weile Silkroad gezockt.
so ein asia-grinder.
für mich und viele meiner freunde war dieser asiatische anime-flair doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig!

ich bin gespannt wie es in europa ankommt.


----------



## OldboyX (2. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Warhammer hat eine Niesche besetzt und anders als Aion kann es auch eine Niesche besetzen. PVP bzw. RVR ist nunmal nicht Mainstreamfähig, da es zu viele Menschen gibt, die keine Verluste hinnehmen können.
> 
> *In WAR gibt es doch keine Verluste. Man kann weder Erfahrung noch RR Punkte verlieren. Keine Ahnung was du meinst. Aion hat ein System in dem es auch Konsequenzen gibt (sterben bringt gewisse Verluste mit sich) und einige von uns wünschen sich schon sehr lange endlich wieder ein solches MMO.*
> 
> ...



Auch das muss ich aufgreifen:


Archonlord schrieb:


> ...
> achja an alle aion-hyper .. die firma von meinem vater (flashpoint) vertreibt aion in deutschland also erspart euch sämtliche ich-hab-die-ob-gespielt-du-hast-keine-ahnung-kommentare ..meine quellen sind da etwas seriöser als irgendein foren-schmu oder 7-tage-ob-erfahrung mit 1000 leuten



Bei allem Respekt vor deinem Vater und seiner Firma. Dein Vater ist ein Händler der das Spiel verkauft. Das sagt überhaupt nichts über das Spiel, seine Inhalte oder die Qualität des Spiels aus. Genausowenig bedeutet es, dass du oder er Zugang zu seriöseren Quellen hat, was Informationen zum Spiel betrifft. Er kauft das Spiel und verkauft es wieder. Rein von seiner Tätigkeit als Händler her spielt er es nicht und hat auch keine Ahnung von dem Spiel an sich.

Du kannst uns ja gerne später einmal Details zum Preis (dein Vater wird sich hüten das rumzuerzählen) und den Verkaufszahlen (wäre wirklich interessant, kannst ihn ja fragen) liefern. Da kann dein Vater sicher auch fachlich Auskunft geben. Doch zum Spiel selbst hat jeder der die OB gespielt hat viel mehr Ahnung als dein Vater (es sei denn er hat auch die OB gespeilt, was ja durchaus sein kann, aber nichts mit seiner Firma zu tun hat).


----------



## Churchak (2. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber Spaß definiert jeder Spieler für sich selbst.
> Ich bin damit zufrieden, bzw. habe Spaß daran mich an gut gescripteten Bossen mit meiner Gilde zu versuchen, bis wir als ganzes so gut funktionieren, dass wir den Boss legen. Ich spiele lieber mit anderen als gegen andere.
> 
> Nur Mythic ist sich ja auch nicht ganz sicher, was sie denn in den Fokus nehmen. Letztes großes Update war ja 'ne Menge PvE. Oder wird sich in den LotD wirklich bekämpft? Oder in den Instanzen? Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Klang für mich eher wie eine Itemquelle durch PvE.


sagt ja keiner was dagegen (naja zumindest ich sag dagegen nix) klar soll jeder so spielen wie er mag und wie es ihn "anmacht" dafür ists ja ne Freizeitbeschäftigung (oder solle es zumindest sein).Nur sollte man als Vegetarier ned zu Maredo gehn und sich dann über die Speisekarte aufregen (ich hoff mal du verstehst was ich damit sagen möchte).

Und naja LdT ist halt in meinen Augen nicht Fisch ned Fleisch was zum Teil am Entwickler liegt und zum Teil an den Spielern.Aber dazu gab/gibts genug threadsweswegen ich nun diese Diskusion ned wieder aufrolln mag.


----------



## Miracolax (2. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Battle dich nicht mit Miracolax, siehst ja was bei rumkommt. So wie der hier schreibt, scheint er grad so richtig zu "kommen" wenn er was schlechtes gegen WAR schreiben kann.



Eigentlich nicht, mir war nur grad auf Nachtschicht langweilig...und all diese ständigen Hallelujah-Post laden ja gerade dazu ein.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Das allerschönste jedoch ist: er beschwert sich das Leute regelmäßig im WAR Forum posten (und damit ja nicht im Spiel sind. Haha, schonmal was von Fenstermodus gehört?) und takkert selbst im Sekundentakt die Postings raus.



Ich beschwere mich doch nicht, ich stelle nur fest. Und komm mir nicht mit Fenstermodus, so megageil wie ihr eure bezahlte Beta hinstellt - da muss man sich doch voll darauf konzentrieren und kann doch nicht hin- und herswitchen. Ich meine, wenn man schon so richtig voll taktisch mit allen Raffinessen zergt, kreisraidet oder irgendwelchen leeren BO's einnehmen will kann, nein *muss* einem doch alles andere egal sein.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Und dann schriebt er ja selber: Er ist Crafter, er hätte nie gefallen an WAR gefunden.



Lesen und verstehen ist nicht grade deine Stärke, hm? Ich schrieb ich war nie so der Crafter-Typ (weder in WoW, noch in WAR - wobei man dort das Witz-Crafting ja auch nicht als solches bezeichnen kann.) Extra für dich, Kleiner..zum nachlesen und evtl. verstehen



Miracolax schrieb:


> Agree,  auch wenn ich nie so der Crafting-Typ war, in AoC macht es (obwohl  mühselig) einfach nur Spass. Temporäre und Perma-Talismane oder tolle  10 sec Tränke waren gestern....




Nein, WAR ist nicht tot, es röchelt nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dank der 4-5 Mann-Fanbase wird es noch ein wenig länger leben.


----------



## OldboyX (2. September 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> sagt ja keiner was dagegen (naja zumindest ich sag dagegen nix) klar soll jeder so spielen wie er mag und wie es ihn "anmacht" dafür ists ja ne Freizeitbeschäftigung (oder solle es zumindest sein).Nur sollte man als Vegetarier ned zu Maredo gehn und sich dann über die Speisekarte aufregen (ich hoff mal du verstehst was ich damit sagen möchte).
> 
> Und naja LdT ist halt in meinen Augen nicht Fisch ned Fleisch was zum Teil am Entwickler liegt und zum Teil an den Spielern.Aber dazu gab/gibts genug threadsweswegen ich nun diese Diskusion ned wieder aufrolln mag.



Da hast du Recht, aber Mythic wird auch Statistiken haben, welche der Spielinhalte am meisten genutzt werden und wenn das LDT PVE mit seinem "immer weider PQ farmen" um in die Ini zu können etc. dort relativ weit oben steht, dann wird das wohl in Zukunft berücksichtigt werden.

Oder wie Thurgom sagte:


> Das einzige was in AoC besser ist, ist die Grafik und Teile des PvE's, mehr nicht. Aber auf PvE stehen ja auch 90% der WAR-Spieler, was natürlich die allgemeine Stimmungslage in WAR erklärt. Mit Lags durch die Gegend zergen und sich über die Performance und Balancing heulen, weil man selbst nichts auf die Reihe bekommt, ist das einzige was die SPieler von WAR können. PvP-begeisterte Spieler in WAR, die nicht nur zergen ?? Fail...



Wenn also wirklich nur etwa 10% (was ich natürlich auch für groben Unfug halte, aber dies dient nur als Beispiel) die "Speisekarte von Maredo mögen", was wird dann wohl passieren in der freien Marktwirtschaft?
Richtig:
Die Speisekarte wird geändert.
Mythic kann es sich keinesfalls leisten zu sagen:
Die 90% (fiktive Zahl, nicht als "Fakt" aufgreifen, ist nur ein Beispiel) die kein ordentliches PVP wollen können uns gestohlen bleiben und sollen doch schauen wo sie PVE bekommen.
Und diese Änderung der Speisekarte hat doch wohl mit LDT schon ganz deutlich begonnen, oder findest du nicht?


----------



## xdave78 (2. September 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> ...


..Du solltest Dich mal mit imseos, pacster, LizardKing und vor ALLEM LaSaint treffen. Das sind Miracolaxe im AoC Forum. Die Labern genau das Gleiche - nur bezogen auf AoC. Ich vermute langsam, dass es irgendwo scheinbar eine www.troll.org Seite gibt wo man sich Argumente rauskopieren und hier pasten kann. Muss ich direkt ma googeln. Ansonsten wär das n tolles Projekt für Euch 5 - wenn ihr Hilfe beim CMS braucht sagt Bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (2. September 2009)

War macht mir riesig Spaß, aber es gibt einfach ein paar Probleme, die den Spielspaß für "einfache" Spieler zerstören können:

- Wie ich in einem anderen thread geschrieben habe, hänge ich mit einem Charakter auf Lev.29 fest. In dem Bereicht kann ich keine Szenarien machen, weil im T3 anscheinend zu wenig los ist, und im T4 begegne ich auf Seiten der Gegner eigentlich nur 40er Stammgruppen, so dass Erfolge dort fast unmöglich sind. Ich möchte mich einfach nur für ein Szenario anmelden (ohne mich vorher mit 11 oder mehr anderen absprechen zu müssen) und dort Spaß haben, nicht aber nur abgefarmt werden. Sollen Stammgruppen eben nur gegen andere Stammgruppen abtreten, und den anderen ihren Spaß unter sich lassen. Wäre technisch einfach zu regeln.

-WAR ist zu teuer. Bei anderen Spielen spiele ich meine 13-15 € pro Monat locker ab. WAR möchte ich aber einfach mal zwischendurch spielen. So war es auch einmal angekündigt, so war es meiner Ansicht auch gedacht. Aber dafür sind 14,xx€ pro Monat einfach zu teuer. Für 7 oder 8 € pro Monat würde ich das WAR-Abo einfach durchlaufen lassen, so spiele ich wie letztes Jahr eben "nur" 4 Monate pro Jahr. 

-Klassenbalance. Ja, WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel, und es herrscht ein Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip. Ist das ein Grund dafür, dass sich Slayer und Spalter mittels 1-Button-Bashing durch sämtliche Gegnergruppen prügeln können? Ist es sinnvoll, dass 2 DD auf das Pet vom Weißen Löwen einschlagen müssen, und 1 Heiler gegenheilen muss, sobald ein Träger leichter Rüstung dieses am Hals hat, während der Weiße Löwe selber sich irgendwo verstecken oder einen anderen Heiler verprügeln kann?  

-Massenschlachten. WAR braucht volle Server und volle Start- und Levelgebiete für RVR, öffentliche Quests,etc. Dafür sind die Server einfach zu leer. Und nach den Berichten, die man in den Foren lesen kann, gehen die Server in höheren Gebieten bei Massenschlachten gerne mal in die Knie. Das darf nicht passieren! Wenn dann lieber nur 2 Server (kann man beide Seiten spielen), aber dafür Rechenmonster, die RICHTIGE Massenschlachten ermöglichen.

-Bugs im PVE. Mobs schießen bzw. schlagen noch immer gerne durch Decken und Wände. Die Fehler hatte ich bereits in der Startwoche von WAR gemeldet, und es sind noch immer die gleichen Mobs fehlerhaft. Dadurch konnte ich jetzt mehrere Quests im PVE einfach nicht beenden.

Man soll das jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, das sind alles Dinge, die man eigentlich ganz gut ausbügeln kann. Und im Vergleich bleibt festzuhalten: WAR hat auch nicht mehr nervige Bugs als WOW, und das hat inzwischen ja auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Und bei dem Neueinstieg jetzt mußte ich überrascht feststellen, welche Komfortfunktionen WAR doch bietet, für die ich mir bei WOW erst dutzende Add-Ons herunterladen und konfigurieren muss.


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> - Wie ich in einem anderen thread geschrieben habe, hänge ich mit einem Charakter auf Lev.29 fest. In dem Bereicht kann ich keine Szenarien machen, weil im T3 anscheinend zu wenig los ist, und im T4 begegne ich auf Seiten der Gegner eigentlich nur 40er Stammgruppen, so dass Erfolge dort fast unmöglich sind. Ich möchte mich einfach nur für ein Szenario anmelden (ohne mich vorher mit 11 oder mehr anderen absprechen zu müssen) und dort Spaß haben, nicht aber nur abgefarmt werden. Sollen Stammgruppen eben nur gegen andere Stammgruppen abtreten, und den anderen ihren Spaß unter sich lassen. Wäre technisch einfach zu regeln.



du sollst auch weniger in szenarien rumgurken und mehr rvr machen. kommt natürlich auf die klasse an, aber weder ein fernkämpfer noch ein heiler hätte mit etwas grips und geschick probleme neben grösseren gruppen in t4 rumzulaufen und sich nützlich zu machen. wenn das keine option ist, beisst du dich mit quests bis ca level 31 durch und gehst nach lotd dort die 36er mobs farmen. die geben nämlich irre xp, wie ich kürzlich festgestellt habe.


----------



## Salute (2. September 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich werde AION auch neben WoW spielen, aber ich sehe die ganzen kommenden Threads schon vor mir. Warum sollte es der AION Community besser gehen als dem Rest?




Nun schwarz/weiß Denken in Ehren aber es muss nicht immer so sein. Wenn NCsoftoder oder irgend ein anderer Entwickler die gleiche Vorgehensweise einschlägt wie Mythic und ein halbes Jahr nichts dagegen macht, dann braucht sich wohl keiner zu wundern wenn das Spiel in Foren zerfetzt wird.

Natürlich verfliegt der Hype nach einem Jahr oder so. Aber Welpenschutz währt nicht ewig und wenn zu vorhandenen Problemen wie zB Zonenlimitierung noch gravierendere Probleme hinzukommen und bleiben, dann fasst man sich schon ab und zu an den Kopf wenns auf der anderen seite Leute gibt die diese Dinge komplett ausblenden.



Miracolax schrieb:


> und all diese ständigen Hallelujah-Post laden ja gerade dazu ein.



So ist es, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Churchak schrieb:


> oh da miaut ja auch der 2. und bettelt um Futter /emo füllt auch Miracolax den Futternapf auf " da haste " *Kopftätschel*



Ach nun sind wir endlich auf das rhetorische Niveau eines 9. Klässlers angekommen, was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. September 2009)

Naja ich fand auch bei WAR diese Fraktionszwänge schade. Warum gibt es die eigentlich =)

Wenn Hochelfen von Dunkelelfen angegriffen wird und Karl Franz um Hilfe schreit. Dann ist Finnubar der einzige Phönixkönig der zu Teclis geht und ihn fragt, ob er dem Imperium nicht helfen will. Dann würde er ihn erlauben einige Schwertmeister und 2-3 weitere Erzmagier abzuziehen und bekommt von Finnubar noch paar Seegardisten mit. Das war es, keine ganze Armee. 

Denn wozu, in den letzten Chaoskrieg hatte Teclis auch gereicht und dennoch ist Ultuhan fast vernichtet wurden. Dank Tyrion hat ja die Immerkönigin überlebt etc. 
Mythic wäre da besser gefahren hätten sie die Fraktionen offener gestaltet.

Aber das Problem ist eben durch das feste System, macht es mit der Zeit kein Spaß mehr. ISt ja auch bei WOW so. Es ist schön, es hat Spaß gemacht und ich zock es zur Zeit gern, weil die BGs recht schön geworden sind. DA entlich die 19er Chars ihre eigene Welt haben und die 29er. Aber das Leveln ist teilweise langweilig. Nur lohnt es mehr. Man bekommt viel XP, Ruf und geld.

Bei WAR ist das Problem, dass PVE ist nebenbei und versteh Mythic auch, dass sie es so lassen. Sie wollten RVR abliefern. Nur sollten die XP für eine Quest sehr hoch sein und es sollte Einfluss für das Chapter geben. Damit einfach Questen auch lohnt. So wozu questen? Dat sind im T2 oder so auch net mehr als 2k Xp und für 5 oder 6 Mobs bekomme ich die. Wenn ich sogar ne PQ farme, die einfach ist, pack ich als Tank meisten 2 Stages und wenn ich recht hoch bin für das T sogar alle drei. 

Das RVR selbst ist zu statisch. Durch die Bedeutungslosen BOs, die nur für ein Lock und paar Wachen vor den Burgtoren, wichtig sind. Ist eigentlich alles auf die Burg fixiert und eine große Armee greift fokusiert die Burg an. Als Verteidiger bleibt man drin und muss warten und halten. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit den Angriff je aufzuhalten. Man kann ihn umdrehen und sie zurück treiben, wenn man genug Leute hat. Nach dem Motto Tankwall und paar gehen Hinterausgang etc. Aber die Optionen sind sehr wenige. Daher gewinnt auch Überzahl deutlich an Bedeutung. Wenn aber die BOs mehr Bedeutung hätten und man mit ihn was machen könnte. Dann wäre es natürlich auch für den Angreifer wichtig. Aber so ... es ist fast immer das selbe. Es macht mal spaß, aber auf dauer eben nicht.

Auch das mit dem Zonenlock ist oft eher ein Grampf. Da man nur hoffen kann, dass der Gegner keine Stammgruppen in die SC schickt. Dann auch die tolle Idee mit dem SC von 8-30? 

Das die Jobs überhaupt gekommen sind, find ich eh schrott. Man brauch in diesem Spiel kein Berufe. Die zwei die man hat, sind nicht gerade toll und ab einem gewissen Skill, ist es grampf zu skillen.

Das Balance gibt es kaum. Das Problem ist immer Schere-Stein-Papier. Das ganze ist ok und würde funktionieren, wenn die Kontermechaniken nicht aus Debuffs bestehen würden und teilweis abnormalen Schaden von Pet und Besitzer. Das kann es nicht sein. Schere schneidet Papier ... der Stein wird ja vom Papier umwickelt. Also kann es nicht sein, dass die Schere ein Debuff hat um den Stein zum Papier zu machen oder das Papier ein Debuff, dass die Schere wie Papier funzt. Das ganze kann es nicht sein.
Wenn dann wirklich mehr so. Das Schere genug Möglichkeiten hat, Papier zu zerschneiden. Das ganze Schema geht aber nur auf, wenn man 1on1 aufbaut. Es ist nicht wie bei anderen Games, dass jede Klasse jede besiegt. Das war ja nie Ziel des Spieles. Aber es geht ja nicht auf, dass andere Klasse, ihre Targets Debuffen und die dann vom rest getötet werden. Dann ist es kein Teamspiel. Weil das Gegner Team keine Möglichkeit mehr hat gegen zu halten. 

Was viele aber abschreckt und mich eigentlich auch, ist die Umsetzung des Hintergrunds der schönen Warhammerwelt. Da gibt es kaum wirklich gute Ansätze. Die Zwerge sehen optisch schön aus und Orks und Goblins sind fetzig. Aber ... naja ... das wars fast. Das Chaos sieht nett aus, aber beim Chosen gehen die Bärte in den Körper? Dann sehen die Hochelfen sehr verwaschen aus und haben Leuchte Augen. Aber wenn man dann in die Welt kommt, möchte man meinen die hätten nur die Bilder im AB angeschaut. Das Hochelfentier ist mehr als schrecklich für Hochelfenfans. 

Dann auch das, wir sind die Armee und keine Soloroxxor. Ja schön und gut, aber warum sind dann PVE Mobs so gebaut? Wenn ich zur Armee gehöre hacke ich mich nicht allein durch ein Dunkeelfen oder Chaoscamp durch. Weil wie wollen die mich als Tank töten. Ich pulle die einzeln? Das kann es nicht sein. Wenn dann arbeiten die Mobs zusammen und alleine im PVE gibt es einfach nicht. Denn wir sollten doch als Armee argieren, also warum im PVE die üblichen 1 Fähigkeiten Mobs, mit Autoattack und Opferstatus. Das passt nicht zusammen. 

Wie man auch von vielen hört und man wirklich spürt. Wenn nichts los ist auf den Server, ist WAR sehr langweilig. Da hätte bissel Spaß im PVE für Abwechslung gesorgt. Wenn es Missi ala Guild Wars sind, wo man an der Seite von PErsönlichkeiten wie Tyrion ins Felde zieht. Das wäre cool. Wenn man halt um wichtige Ort im PVE auch kämpfen darf und dort einen Sieg für seine Seite heraus holt, dass wäre motivierend. Aber als Hochelf verliert man überall nur an Boden. Das passt doch alles nicht. Im PVE sollte es doch bissel anders sein, als im RVR. Im PVE sollte es eher wie Guild Wars sein, dass man halt zur Not mit NSC in die Schlacht zieht. Es ist PVE. Aber halt mal Dampfpanzer fahren darf oder Gyrokopter fliegen, Riesenadler reiten, Drachen steuern. Das man eben einfach andere Dinge macht. Als Gobbo wird man halt mit Kamikaze Katapult in die Feindlichen Reihen geschossen und so weiter. Aber es ist wie RVR, man macht immer das selbe und wenn ich solo rumlaufe oder einer Truppe ohne Natures Blade. Sehen meine Skillrotation fast gleich aus. Natürlich keine festen. Aber so Armor druff, Widerstand, Stärke etc. ... Knockback setzt ich ein, wenn es hilfreich ist. Heiler vom Feind in die eigenen Reihen etc. Aber ansich ... es ändert sich nicht wirklich viel. Daher ist PVE sehr langweilig geworden und RVR der Fokus ist nicht groß anders. Da vom T1-T4 sich nicht wirklich was am Konzept der Lakes ändert.


----------



## Shintuargar (2. September 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Nun schwarz/weiß Denken in Ehren aber es muss nicht immer so sein. Wenn NCsoftoder oder irgend ein anderer Entwickler die gleiche Vorgehensweise einschlägt wie Mythic und ein halbes Jahr nichts dagegen macht, dann braucht sich wohl keiner zu wundern wenn das Spiel in Foren zerfetzt wird.
> 
> Natürlich verfliegt der Hype nach einem Jahr oder so. Aber Welpenschutz währt nicht ewig und wenn zu vorhandenen Problemen wie zB Zonenlimitierung noch gravierendere Probleme hinzukommen und bleiben, dann fasst man sich schon ab und zu an den Kopf wenns auf der anderen seite Leute gibt die diese Dinge komplett ausblenden.



Mir geht es eher um die Art von "Hyper", die in ihrem kommenden MMO nicht weniger als das Optimum erwarten. Das kann nur zum scheitern verurteilt sein, kein Spiel der Welt kann den Ansprüchen dieser Leute gerecht werden. Bei WAR sah es doch vor Release nicht anders aus. Jeder der auf Schwachstellen hinwies oder Kritik übte, wurde hier von den Hardcore-WAR-Jüngern zerissen. Wie oft war ich kurz davor die NDA zu brechen, um manches Fanboyposting zu zerlegen. Wie es ausging sehen wir ja jetzt und ich hab manchmal nicht wenig Lust diversen Leuten von vor einem Jahr deren Postings nochmal unter die Nase zu reiben. Meine Erfahrung hat mich gelehrt, dass gerade die Leute, die vom Hype am meisten geblendet wurden und die Ankunft des Messias erwarten genau die sind, die später am tollsten vom Leden reißen und schon das nächste MMO im Auge haben (ich schätze das Star Wars MMO).

Was Mythic selbst angeht, so kann ich darüber kein Urteil abgeben, da ich WAR nicht (mehr) spiele. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass die ihr "Baby" absichtlich vor die Wand fahren wollen. Das, was ich so mitbekomme, klingt eher nach überfordert sein. Dann eventuell noch EA im Rücken, viel zu wenig Personal um alle Baustellen vernünftig angehen zu können etc.pp.

Wo der Weg von AION hingeht, wird sich zeigen. Die vorläufige Servernamenliste schaut mir danach aus, dass NCSoft einen Riesenansturm erwartet. Nicht alle werden bleiben, aber ich denke wenn nur 50% ein Abo abschließen, dürfte NCSoft zufrieden sein. Nur ab dann wird es eigentlich interessant, wieviele davon länger bleiben. Ich jedenfalls bin sehr gespannt, wie sich das Spiel unter Livebedingungen und vorallem mit Stufe 50 macht.


----------



## BloodyMC (2. September 2009)

Für die die meinen WAR wäre tot -> http://de.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_On...e_of_Reckoning/
klar sind die Spielerzahlen zurückgegangen aber bei welchem game ist es nicht so? selbst wow hat genug spieler verloren und das nich nur durch Aion sondern auch weil es einfach im gegensatz zu damals "scheiße" geworden ist und blizzard nur auf neue Kunden legt
zu 60ger zeiten hat wow noch spaß gemacht  und um C`thun zu legen brauchte man noch skill... wieviele haben in bc illidan gelegt? und wieviele werden Arthas legen?....
letztendlich sieht es für kein mmorpg rosig aus beste beispiel-> Tabula Rasa ist leider im Februar gestorben da zu wenig spielern waren aber das lag nich daran das das game scheiße war... genauso wie bei Hellgate London wobei die es sich mit dem abo verbaut haben am anfang war alles super aber nach 2 monaten brauchte man für jeden scheiß n abo...


----------



## Pente (2. September 2009)

BloodyMC schrieb:


> Für die die meinen WAR wäre tot -> http://de.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_On...e_of_Reckoning/
> klar sind die Spielerzahlen zurückgegangen aber bei welchem game ist es nicht so? selbst wow hat genug spieler verloren und das nich nur durch Aion sondern auch weil es einfach im gegensatz zu damals "scheiße" geworden ist und blizzard nur auf neue Kunden legt
> zu 60ger zeiten hat wow noch spaß gemacht  und um C`thun zu legen brauchte man noch skill... wieviele haben in bc illidan gelegt? und wieviele werden Arthas legen?....
> letztendlich sieht es für kein mmorpg rosig aus beste beispiel-> Tabula Rasa ist leider im Februar gestorben da zu wenig spielern waren aber das lag nich daran das das game scheiße war... genauso wie bei Hellgate London wobei die es sich mit dem abo verbaut haben am anfang war alles super aber nach 2 monaten brauchte man für jeden scheiß n abo...


Öhm wenn man schon Statistiken zu Spielerzahlen posted dann doch bitte immer mit Referenzwerten:
- *AION:* http://de.xfire.com/games/aion/Aion_The_Tower_of_Eternity/
- *AoC:* http://de.xfire.com/games/aoc/Age_of_Conan...ian_Adventures/
- *HdRO:* http://de.xfire.com/games/lotro/The_Lord_o...e_Rings_Online/
- *ROM:* http://de.xfire.com/games/runemagic/Runes_of_Magic/
- *WAR:* http://de.xfire.com/games/who/Warhammer_On...e_of_Reckoning/
- *WoW:* http://de.xfire.com/games/wow/World_of_Warcraft/

Und hier mal die xfire-Tabelle (einfach nach Rang ordnen): 
http://de.xfire.com/genre/mmo/massively_multiplayer_online/

Wieviel Bedeutung man derartigen Statistiken schenkt muss jeder für sich entscheiden. xfire kann natürlich auch nur die Spielzeiten von xfire Usern erfassen. Insofern liegt tatsächliche Wert wohl deutlich über dem genannten Wert.

Grundlegend frag ich mich wieviel derartige Threads wir noch brauchen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass allgemein gute Umgangsformen für einige wohl ein Fremdwort sind.


----------



## Thoraxos (2. September 2009)

Ich persönlich spiele Warhammer auch nicht mehr, hatte das Angebot angenommen mit den 10 tagen kostenlos spielen aber muss ehrlich sagen **da hat sich nicht viel getan, Hauptstädte immer noch buggy, Server waren leer ( hatte 3 Chars verteilt auf verschiedenen Servern ). War sehr enttäuscht, aber ich erinnerte mich damals als *einer aus der Beta sagte *dieses Spiel kommt viel zu früh und brauch ca. noch 2 Jahre bis es richtig fertig ist* kann mich Ihn nur anschliessen.*

Was ich aber noch sagen muss das der Humor bei den Goblins/Orks hervorragend war und des öfteren schmunzeln musste!!!


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2009)

elitexmage schrieb:


> Big inc aion ^^ und wer sich das game nicht am release holt ist ewig letzter ....



Für mich ein gutes Argument gegen AION, wenn das der Realität entspricht.

Dem Herrn über mir möchte ich als Tip mitgeben, dass man Assas*s*ine 2x mit doppeltem "s" schreibt. Wäre ja schade um die schöne Signatur.


----------



## Archonlord (2. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch das muss ich aufgreifen:
> 
> 
> Bei allem Respekt vor deinem Vater und seiner Firma. Dein Vater ist ein Händler der das Spiel verkauft. Das sagt überhaupt nichts über das Spiel, seine Inhalte oder die Qualität des Spiels aus. Genausowenig bedeutet es, dass du oder er Zugang zu seriöseren Quellen hat, was Informationen zum Spiel betrifft. Er kauft das Spiel und verkauft es wieder. Rein von seiner Tätigkeit als Händler her spielt er es nicht und hat auch keine Ahnung von dem Spiel an sich.
> ...



tut mir leid ,aber dass ist so nicht ganz richtig.. flashpoint hängt auch in der entwicklung mit drin (wie genau muss ich nochmal nachfragen) und es gibt interne berichte über die cb-feedbacks etc... da dass vertreiben schließlich wohl-kalkuliert sein muss 

und hauptsächlich wollte ich mit der aussage irgendwelchen du-hast-keine-ahnung-flames vorgreifen ,nicht mehr
..und ja die verkaufszahlen werde ich wahrscheinlich beizeiten mal posten um dann mal ein paar fakten in die diskussion zu bringen

und von wegen bugfreie vö... +lach+ dass spiel wird für den westlichen markt komplett umgekrempelt da kann alles mögliche vermurkst sein wie bei jedem neuen game auch^^


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> und hauptsächlich wollte ich mit der aussage irgendwelchen du-hast-keine-ahnung-flames vorgreifen ,nicht mehr



ist dir bis jetzt nicht gelungen. du hast nämlich keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst würdest du dich nicht wundern, wie "2millionen" an ihre betas und infos gekommen sind.

im übrigen finde ich das event irgendwie ziemlich kacke. gestern den ganzen tag kaum destros unterwegs, nur zum abend sind sie rausgekrochen, nachdem erste festung hopps ging und unsere kts lauter leute durch seltsame und unerklärliche discos verloren haben.
ein auf pvp basiertes event wär besser. vor allem mehr und ausgefeiltere pvp inhalte wären wünschenswert. diese seltsame fokussierung auf pve ist eh etwas daneben imo, da kaum jemand warhammer wegen pve spielt. auf order seite boykottieren manche sogar ldt komplett, so dass man die säcke nichteinmal für luftschiff-angriff mobilisieren kann - obwohl es da destros zu moschen gibt.
und wenn man überlegt, wieviel arbeit in einen zeitlich begrenzten spielinhalt investiert wurde, fragt man sich vielleicht, warum man nicht stattdessen doch lieber an neuen einflussitems und deren designs gearbeitet hat. oder an leichten überarbeitung der SFZs, damit diese ein wenig interessanter einzunehmen und zu verteidigen wären. da gäbe es definitiv mehr, wo all diese mühen besser zur geltung kämen.


----------



## Archonlord (2. September 2009)

-.- genau BETAS und reden von perfekten massenschlachten etc.. als ob das spiel 1jahr live wäre und in allen bedingungen wirklich realistisch getestet wurde
nochmal.. die ob beginnt erst !!
aber die ganzen hyper haben ja alle nen palanthir im schrank und wissen schon alles


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ..und ja die verkaufszahlen werde ich wahrscheinlich beizeiten mal posten um dann mal ein paar fakten in die diskussion zu bringen



Die Verkaufszahlen liegen uns demnächst sowieso vor.


----------



## Archonlord (2. September 2009)

ja die verkaufszahlen an die händler ..und ich muss das auch nicht tun, gibt mir nix


----------



## Raaandy (2. September 2009)

war is nich tot wartet mal ab leute, das gleiche sprichwort wie damals bei aoc.

tot geglaubte leben länger!


----------



## Pente (2. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> ..und ja die verkaufszahlen werde ich wahrscheinlich beizeiten mal posten um dann mal ein paar fakten in die diskussion zu bringen


Falls du die Angaben der Media-Control-/GfK-Charts meinst rate ich dir von deren Veröffentlichung dringlichst ab.

*EDIT: Flames entfernt. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal darauf hinweisen muss, dass ihr euch entsprechend benehmen sollt spendier ich eine Runde Foren-Pause für all diejenigen die es noch immer nicht kapiert haben!*


----------



## Archonlord (2. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Falls du die Angaben der Media-Control-/GfK-Charts meinst rate ich dir von deren Veröffentlichung dringlichst ab.



mh hast recht,danke


----------



## epiphone2 (2. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> -.- genau BETAS und reden von perfekten massenschlachten etc.. als ob das spiel 1jahr live wäre und in allen bedingungen wirklich realistisch getestet wurde
> nochmal.. die ob beginnt erst !!
> aber die ganzen hyper haben ja alle nen palanthir im schrank und wissen schon alles



Äh das Spiel ist ein Jahr Live XD (Tatsache) erst informieren, dann posten .... das gibs seit letztem Jahr in Korea (danach China) und gibt auch genug aus der westlichen Welt die es auf nem Chin-Server gespielt haben... komischerweise berichtet aber keiner von denen über performance probleme. Die OB beginnt hier und stell dir mal vor, wenn das Spiel so performanceprobleme hätte wie WAR, hätte es GARANTIERT keine fast 4 mille subscriber-> logisch oder ? das sind Zahlen da kann WAR nur von träumen.


----------



## Raaandy (2. September 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> *EDIT: Flames entfernt. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal darauf hinweisen muss, dass ihr euch entsprechend benehmen sollt spendier ich eine Runde Foren-Pause für all diejenigen die es noch immer nicht kapiert haben!*



das ist doch ganz normal im moment, hacken alle auf war rum, weil aion kommt.
teiweise kann ichs verstehen da viele enttäuscht sind, teilweise ises einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

naja, abozahlen aus asien sind wirklich der schlechteste argumentationsansatz, den man wählen kann. immerhin ist ja eine perle der innovation, abwechslungsreichsteen gameplays und der besten, saubersten, erwachsenesten spielerschaft hierzulande wie Lineage 2 dort drüben recht populär gewesen. 
kann mich immer noch gut daran erinnern, wie lineage 2 spieler sich über wow lustig gemacht haben. erst war L2 besseres spiel, weil mehr asiaten es gespielt haben. dann zog wow stark nach und es hätte nichts zu bedeuten, es würden ja eh bald alle aufhören, weil lineage 2 nur etwas werbung machen müsste und niemand von dem spiel hierzulande gehört hätte(bis heute immer noch SEHR bekannt als purer grind ohne sinn und verstand). und als wow dann weit weit erfolgreicher war, war wow scheisse, WEIL es so populär war. sehr witzig, das ganze.

@raaandy: der mod hat meinen beitrag gegrillt. der "flame" war gar nicht wegen war, sondern wegen des typisch uninformierten gelabers. epiphone hats ja im grunde eklärt, woher all die angeblich haltlosen infos kommen.


----------



## Archonlord (2. September 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Äh das Spiel ist ein Jahr Live XD gibs seit letztem Jahr in Korea und gibt auch genug aus der westlichen Welt die es auf nem Chin-Server gespielt haben... komischerweise berichtet aber keiner von denen über Performance probleme. Die OB beginnt hier und stell dir mal vor wenn das Spiel so performanceprobleme hätte wir WAR hätte es GARANTIERT kein fast 4 mille subscriber-> logisch oder ? das sind Zahlen da kann WAR nur von träumen.



nochmal.. aion wird für den westlichen markt umgekrempelt,und schön für die chinesen wenn die tolle server haben.. wer weis wies bei uns läuft wenn tausende am start sind..

und auch nochmal .. ich werde aion auch spielen und HOFFE dass es gut wird ,da ich ein neues 2.spiel brauche
ABER und nu zitiere ich mich selbst:
WAR ist ebensowenig tot,wie AION dass neue über-mmo wird

und nu langts mir mich andauernd für einzelne zu wiederholen, lest doch auch mal die ersten seiten..

gruß

edit: vote for close.. es kommt ja nur noch off-topic und flames gegen leute die es wagen zu behaupten dass WAR nicht wegen AION zugrunde geht


----------



## Nasiria (2. September 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich habe AOC nicht schlecht geredet, sondern nur klargestellt, dass es auch dort immer diese Flames gab... Es hat sich gut enwickelt, aber auch dort hätten sie redesignen sollen ...*hust*
> 
> Außerdem sind die deutschen Server gut besucht auch in AOC... sowas wie es ist leer stimmt einfach mal nicht... bitte



Flames wird es immer, überall und über alles geben, da kann man machen, was man will.
Es wird immer von irgendwem gesagt, dass dieses und jenes Spiel im Sterben liegt. Über WoW sagen sie das schon seid vier Jahren, und was ist? Solange der Anbieter mehr Einnahmen als Ausgaben für das Spiel hat, wird es weiter betrieben.


----------



## TrollJumper (2. September 2009)

Ich weiss eh nich was ihr alle mit AION habt, am Ende is es ein MMO wie jedes, WAR ist gut aber nicht perfekt weil einige Quests zu einfach/langweillig sind. Das PvP in WAR find ich gut weil auch Laune macht in den Sc´s gibts wenigstens nicht das WS gezerge alá WoW. Wenn man es so sieht is jedes MMO fast gleich, das eine ist auf PvP ausgelegt, das andere PvE, das eine auf ne gute Storyerzähling (...usw.) und das eine legt Wert auf "Engel" die in der Luft Ballerina spielen und ach so himmlische Kämpfe ausfechten und das alles in Atemberaubender Grafik.

MfG


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> edit: vote for close.. es kommt ja nur noch off-topic und flames gegen leute die es wagen zu behaupten dass WAR nicht wegen AION zugrunde geht



auf keinen fall! dieser thread muss mindestens bis 6.09. offenbleiben. am besten noch die gesamte OB-woche lang auch. ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass drakenwald destros in diesem zeitraum wie bigfoot ins reich der mythen einzug halten. wo sie trotzdem gejagt und erlegt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sollte ich mich irren, könnt ihr mich ja öffentlich hier auf den pranger stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

stellt mal eure prognosen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. September 2009)

Genau mehr Einnahmen als Ausgaben, daher ist die Gefahr bei WAR eben da. Da es glaub ich auch recht teuer war, für ein MMO. Denn Aion ist ein Hype und durch positive berichte, wird dieser verstärkt. Das Problem Mythic muss eben schneller Patchen und schneller was ändern und nicht alles auf die Lange Bank schieben. Denn Aion wird für Mythic und WAR eine probe werden, da sie doch recht gleich sind. Auch wenn der eine Titel mehr asiatisch angehaucht ist und der andere ben versucht Warhammer zu zeigen, ist ihr Prinzip das selbe. Das ist die große Gefahr. Denn andere Titel sind komplett andere Wege und Sandbox Spiele, werden nicht der Tot für WAR werden. Aber andere Games, die eben den Fokus auf Gildenkämpfe legen und dabei ein Mix aus PVE und PVP bieten. Das ganze ist für WAR gefährlich und ich glaube Aion ist nicht das letzte Spiele. Gerade Guild Wars 2 und selbst WOW Addon, werden für WAR ne harte Probe. Aber bis dahin ist Zeit, nur muss Mythic diese nutzen und was aus ihrem Grundsteinen machen.

Aber Versprechen und große Interviews ziehen nicht mehr. Auch ein Addon ist denk ich, keine Lösung vom Problem wenn nur Content kommt. Der Content ist nicht das eigentlich Problem, sondern mehr die Umsetzung. Mythic muss da noch bissel was machen, wenn sie Gewinn fahren. Denn viele Spielen es eben, weil WOW ihn kein Spaß mehr macht und das RVR in WAR schon nicht schlecht ist. Aber es beweget sich zu wenig und GOA hat ja auch bissel Schuld mit an der Lage in Europa, dass darf man nicht vergessen.

Nein WAR ist noch nicht tot, aber es wird bald die magische Grenze errreichen und neuer Content ist auf dauer keine Lösung. Es liegt nun ganz allein bei Mythic, ob sie die Leute wieder überzeugen können von ihrem Produkt. Aber vertrauen haben sie unglaublich viel verloren.


----------



## Pymonte (2. September 2009)

WAR hat auch schon ganz gut Gewinn gemacht und im letzten EA Quartalsbericht stand ja auch, das Mythic Entertainment schwarze Zahlen geschrieben hat, also so sehr im Zugzwang sind sie nicht.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (2. September 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage... warum müssen immer irgendwelche idioten andere mmos flamen... oder warum müssen irgendwelche wow/aoc/war/hdro usw... fanatiker immer leute flamen die ihre meinung über ein mmo sagen... in meinen augen ist war tot... hab bis lvl 25 gespielt und mich dann mal wieder eingelogt... es lief keiner im meiner umgebung rum und es war kein einziges szenario im t3 offen. wies auf anderen servern ist kann ich nicht sagen. hab auf averland gespielt... aber warum muss man die leute dann so blöd von der seite anflamen.... für mich ist wow auch tot, weil es kein potenzial für spieler hat, die seit release zocken... anderen macht das game aber spaß und das ist doch gut so... warum soll ich "mimimmim" machen? nur weil wer anders an einem mmo spaß hat, das mir nicht (mehr) gefällt? natürlich gibt es mmo wo man denk "wtf hat die putze das game entwickelt?" wie z.b. AoC ganz am anfang aber (wie man an aoc sieht) haben die auch die kurve bekommen...


----------



## Thoraros (2. September 2009)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showpost.ph...;postcount=2906

Passt ganz gut dazu ... ich finds immerwieder toll wie einige ihr Spiel loben, obwohl es noch keinen Endgamecontent zu spielen gab.

Die Grafik von AION ist ganz nett, aber der Abyss wirkt wie ein Nichts wo es keine schöne Texturen gibt und man nur etwas vorfindet.

WoW ist ja sowieso schon lange tot, genauso wie AoC, ach WAR ja auch und bald AION denn Jumpgate Evolution kommt!!!111

Diese ganzen MMO-Normarden.

Mfg

P.S
Wenn noch einer rumtrollt, lass ich den Thread schließen!


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showpost.ph...;postcount=2906
> 
> Passt ganz gut dazu ... ich finds immerwieder toll wie einige ihr Spiel loben, obwohl es noch keinen Endgamecontent zu spielen gab.
> 
> ...



ich mag seine(von dem im link) detallierte aufstellung der gründe, warum er das spiel nicht mag :-) noch etwas mehr und ich hätte diesen riesigen textblock vermutlich nicht verarbeiten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (2. September 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Die Grafik von AION ist ganz nett, aber der Abyss wirkt wie ein Nichts wo es keine schöne Texturen gibt und man nur etwas vorfindet.



Ich war noch nie im Abyss aber ich kenne das Endgame von WAR und da sieht auch nicht alles "Atemaberaubend" aus geschweige denn die unfertig wirkenden Animationen. 

Die Gründe warum viele aufgehört haben, hatten viel mehr mit der grottigen Balance und schlechter Performace zutun. Von solchen Problemen bei Aion ist immer nochts bekannt.



Pymonte schrieb:


> so und nicht anders wird auch über WAR geurteilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber sicher, WAR läuft Fehlerfrei und ist ein Musterbeispiel an Balance und Support. Die vielen Spieler haben ohne jegliche Gründe aufgehört, welche hier im Forum noch nie erwähnt wurden. Alles klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann wundern sich manche, warum sie den Titel "Fanboy" verliehen bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (2. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ich mag seine(von dem im link) detallierte aufstellung der gründe, warum er das spiel nicht mag :-) noch etwas mehr und ich hätte diesen riesigen textblock vermutlich nicht verarbeiten können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so und nicht anders wird auch über WAR geurteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (2. September 2009)

Ihr vergesst alle hello Kitty Online !! das ist eh das beste MMO überhaupt  /ironie off

Also ich mochte WAR, bis lv 20. Leider bin ich kein so grosser PvP Spieler das ich nur PvP machen will, auch erschreckte mich die Perfomance einfach...  Aber ist ja Geschmackssache.

Und warum immer alle Aion als den messiahs ansehen finde ich auch komisch Oo meiner meinung nach ist das nur ein WoW in super hübsch ! Grafik ist super, perfomance (zumindest bisher) auch. Aber immo ist das doch eh nur wieder das selbe. Auch die Klassen sind das selbe. Das beide Fraktionen auch die selben Klassen haben ist auch etwas traurig... naja wayne.

Ich denke WAR wird noch ein Weilchen länger leben als die meisten hier denken. Das spiel hat einfach zu viele Fans des Tabletops. Die freuen sich darüber. 

Ich werde vllt auch mal wieder bei WAR reinschauen, sobald es dann mal Infos über ein mögliches Addon geben wird. 

Also hört auf WAR als tot oder sterbend darzustellen, das selbe kann ich auch von WoW, AoC, XY usw sagen. Ist einfach schwachsinn.

Das sind die Leute die erst mit WoW anfingen MMOs zu spielen. Everquest 1 und selbst Ultima Online (das allererste richtige MMO überhaupt !! nur wissen das die meisten WoWler nicht, die glauben das blizzard alles erfunden hat... dabei ist blizzard die beste Copy Firma der welt...) werden noch gespielt. Zu beiden gibt es auch immer mal wieder Addons oder so -.-


Ich behalte WAR im Auge, von allen MMOs die ZURZEIT auf den Markt sind ist es das einzige was mich interessiert. Nur mal gucken was da noch so kommt. 

Hoffe ja noch immer auf ein Warhammer 40k MMO ^^


----------



## Tamaecki (2. September 2009)

WAR, ist tod, nein kam schon tod auf die Welt, sorry ,ist aber so!!


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> so und nicht anders wird auch über WAR geurteilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will dir im übrigen dazu beglückwünschen, dass du seit einer durststrecke von etwas über einer woche endlich wieder ein paar rufpunkte dazugemacht hast. hatte schon befürchtet, dass du von lauter beiträge erstellen das spiel vernachlässigen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im übrigen kommt das meiste am negativen feedback zu warhammer von den ex-spielern. sind ja nicht unbedingt wenige. mal sehen wer in diesem punkt "am meisten" zu bieten hat. hype ist in jedem fall da, viele preorder ebenso. alle voraussetzungen für einen "epic fail" sind gegeben. wenn jetzt noch eine 414-variante kommt, dann sind wir auf dem richtigen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kevvulk (2. September 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> WAR, ist tod, nein kam schon tod auf die Welt, sorry ,ist aber so!!



Merkwürdig das noch immer Viele Spieler dieses Spiel spielen ... also für tot zuckt es noch ganz schön.

Geh du mal wieder zurück in deine Spielecke.  Einfach nur einen blöden Satz schreiben und sich dann verpissen kann jeder. bringt mal lieber knallharte Fakten ! aber bitte nicht zu hart, bin sehr sensibel.

mfg

EDIT. durch das ganze hin und her geschreibe hab ich wieder Lust bekommen WAR zu spielen :X  denke mal ich installiere es und werde mal Destro spielen. bestimmt macht es da mehr spass als so ein kuschelordler ^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. September 2009)

Ich werd meinen acc auch nicht verlängern, da ich erstens aion eh *testen* wollte und mich dann entscheiden, nachdem ich aber gesehen habe, wie sich meine gilde aufgelöst hat, und kaum noch leute im rvr unterwegs waren, bin ich auch zum endschluss gekommen war nicht mehr zu reaktivieren. 
Wenn Mythic sich anstrengt kann man sichs ja nochmal im halben jahr oder so angucken, aber wer weiß ...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. September 2009)

Aber muss jeder, der WAR angreift, etwa Aion zocken? Es klingt oft so, als würden Leute die WAR ankreiden und kritisieren, Leute sein die eh nur Nomaden sind. Dazu Nomaden? AoC hat doch Versprochen und war sehr verbuggt, WAR genau das selbe? Dann heißen die Leute, die eben aufhören, weil dass Spiel ihn nicht gefällt ... Nomaden?
Ich meine ich gebe doch mein Geld nicht aus, wenn das Spiel mir nicht gefällt. Ich teste auch gern andere MMOs und probiere sie. Ich bin kein so großer Fan von Offline Games, außer vielleicht so Schocker Shooter ala F.E.A.R oder so. Aber an sich eher Onlinegames. Also testet man da auch durch. HDRO ist mir zu stark PVE, aber dafür sehr gelungen. Kann man nicht anders sagen. Viel Platz für richtiges RP etc.

WAR wirkt leider eben so, als hätten sie die Entwicklung andere MMOs nicht mitbekommen. Mythic hat einige Grafik Generationen verschlafen und auch Questgeneration hat sie nicht mit bekommen. Das Prinzip Töte Mob ist überall das selbe. Nur die Verpackung dazu, passt bei anderen MMOs ja teilweise sehr gut. Durch Missionskonzepte, Soloinstanzen, Begegnungen mit großen Personen oder mal andere Methoden wie Panzer fahren etc. Eben verschiedene Dinge. Das alles hat Mythic nicht gesehen und ignoriert. Jetzt müssen sie bald dafür zahlen. Das andere Games auf den Markt kommen, die Kostenlos sind oder gar einfach nur Moderner und ihre Leute damit ziehen. 

Vielleicht überrascht ja Mythic noch mit etwas, dass ganze ist nicth auszuschließen. Aber ich bin eigentlich sehr entäuscht von ihnen. Denn Mythic hat ja DAoC erschaffen und von dieser Erfahrung, spürt man in ganz WAR nichts.
Wie gesagt solange es schwarze Zahlen schreibt, hat es noch Chancen, wenn Mythic da was macht.


----------



## Pymonte (2. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ich will dir im übrigen dazu beglückwünschen, dass du seit einer durststrecke von etwas über einer woche endlich wieder ein paar rufpunkte dazugemacht hast. hatte schon befürchtet, dass du von lauter beiträge erstellen das spiel vernachlässigen würdest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Thread zeigt die primäre Meinung ja doch recht gut.

PS: Ja, hab die letzten Wochen wirklich nicht viel spielen können, zuerst wegen Uni, dann war ich mal wieder bei meinen Eltern, dort ist das Mainboard abgeraucht (hat ne Weile gedauert, dass zu ersetzen) und dann hatte ich viel zu tun und bin dann noch nach Frankreich gefahren (natürlich ohne PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und seit ca 1 Woche habe ich wieder einen PC. Und auch wieder etwas mehr Zeit. Von daher wird sich da wieder einiges ändern. Liebäugele schon mit RR40, damit ich Erobererstiefel endlich anziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw bin ich schon RR39, hab zwar gestern /wardbupdate gemacht, aber irgendwie will er grad nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (2. September 2009)

Wo wird heutzutage nicht kopiert?!


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Der Thread zeigt die primäre Meinung ja doch recht gut.



ich glaube, dass die anderen 500.000 einfach zu faul sind, hier bei buffed einen account zu registrieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (2. September 2009)

Grafik von WAR hätte besser sein können, klar, aber trifft den Stil des TTs ganz gut, aber Questgeneration verschlafen? Nenn mir ein Spiel außer Wotlk welches neue Quests bietet? Aion ists nicht, da ists sogar schlimmer, wobei WAR noch einen Vorteil hat und zwar PQs

Zum Thema Burg deffen in der Unterzahl:
EInfach mal neue Taktiken ausprobieren und gut ist, aber hey ich möcht einige ja nicht überfordern.


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2009)

Jo wegen Burg deffen in Unterzahl in WAR will ich auch kurz was loswerden. Es gibt an jeder Burg auch mit 2 Rampen immer 2 Engstellen, die man auch als Unterzahl recht gut deffen kann. Das Tor an der Außenmauer und das Tor an der Burg selber. Die beiden Rampen liegen ja immer jeweils dahinter... Es ist so bestimmt schwieriger zu deffen und das war ja auch beabsichtigt aber unmöglich ist es bei weitem nicht. Man könnte natürlich auch kurz bevor das Tor aufgeht durch die Hintertür raus und die Angreifer von hinten aufrollen, es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten, man muss sich nicht immer im Lordraum verschanzen um erfolgreich zu sein, man müsste sich nur etwas besser organisieren...

Übrigens wird deffen in Unterzahl bei Aion wohl noch schwieriger, denn bei allen Videos die ich bezüglich Mass PVP bisher gesehen habe läuft irgendwann der kleinere Zerg vor dem größeren Zerg davon und wird nach und nach vernascht. Es scheint auch keine Brecher zu geben und offenbar gibt es auch keine Klasse, die auf eine größere Gegneransammlung Druck aufbauen könnte. Bei Warhammer kann man halt auch als der kleinere Zerg gewinnen. NPCs bzw. Balaur, die das Ungleichgewicht ausgleichen sollen habe ich dabei keine bemerkt. Man bedenke, dass mit Sicherheit die meisten Spieler in Europa Asmodier wählen werden... Arme Elyos.

Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme Aion anzutesten ohne bei irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen mitmachen zu müssen.


----------



## Salute (2. September 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Es scheint auch keine Brecher zu geben und offenbar gibt es auch keine Klasse, die auf eine größere Gegneransammlung Druck aufbauen könnte.
> 
> Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme Aion anzutesten ohne bei irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen mitmachen zu müssen.



Wenn du Brecher im Sinne von Tank meinst: 

Ich zitiere: 
"Mit dem Gladi hab ich zwischen Level 20 - 25 immer wieder Tankaufgaben gehabt, z. B.:

- wenn kein CC dabei war
- wenn der Templer tot war
- wenn kein Tank in der Nähe war.

Beim Event in der CBT #6 habe ich Balauren getankt, weils gerade keinen Templer da hatte. Die Aggro kann man als Gladi gut halten, sobald man den Spott in seine Rota einbaut (der hat in Aion andere Funktionen als in WoW, wo er nur bei Aggrowechsel oder zum Pullen zum Einsatz kam). Letztendlich war eine komplette Raidgruppe mit dem Töten des Balauren beschäftigt, weil immer mehr Leute dazu kamen und die Aggro bekam auch der anwesende Templer dann nicht mehr.
Im Elitegebiet bei Veteron habe ich ebenfalls mehrere Tankaufgaben ohne Probleme bewältigt. Meine HP waren nicht weniger als die vom Templer, das mangelnde Parry war für den Kleriker ohne Problem zu heilen.

Mehrere Mobs gegen Heilaggro anzutanken ist sehr anspruchsvoll, da man nur einen Spott zur Verfügung hat. Die Schadensrota muss immer wieder auf alle Mobs verteilt werden.

Tanken als Gladi macht Spaß. Allerdings werde ich dafür nie ein Schild benutzen, sondern nach Möglichkeit eine Polearm, da die sie die Parierchance erhöht.
Im Highend sollte Gladi sowieso drei verschiedene Sets besitzen:

1. ein Max-DPS Set
2. ein Max-HP/Parry Tankset
3. ein PvP Set.

MfG
Jahzar "

Quelle: http://aion.buffed.de/forum/topic/269-glad...r-als-off-tank/


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. September 2009)

Naja mal andere Quests als nur langweilig, auf die selbe Art Mobs töten.
Bei HDRO hat man richtige Quest Hubs, wo man dutzende Quests für etliche Dinge bekommt und vieles liegt auch im Umfeld.
Dann wird man auch geschickt zu einigen Quests Hubs geführt.
Bei Wotlk hat man in dem Endgebiet mal bissel andere Questarten, als das übliche verhaue Mobs. Sondern töte Mobs mit Fliegern, Panzern oder mach Wetthüpfen mit Robotert. Klar passtn icht alles in WAR. Aber dort heißt es immernoch.
Töte für mich Mob XY. Dann aber irgendwo im Norden und der nächste will im Westen welche etc.
Deren Kill Collectoren sind nett, aber viel zu wenige. Einige davon brauch man nicht und ander geben Fragmente für Tome Taktiken etc. Also kein so richtiges klares Konzept.
Warum nicht vieles über kill Collectoren regeln, was ist daran so falsch und viele Quests mit PQs verbinden. Die PQs stehen meisten so rum und naja beginnen fast immer gleich und etliche PQs sind nicths weiter als Mobs töten. Klar gibt es coole Auftritte, vom Riesen im Zwergen T1 etc. Aber das ist deutlich zu wenig.
Man hätte doch auch mal sich verkleiden können und ein Gegnercamp aushorschen oder gar paar Ogre überreden, paar Leute zu vermöbeln. Viel zu wenig gibt es mal Quests, auf die es sich zu warten lohnt. 
Viel hat sich an Quests nicht getan. Aber es gibt doch Dinge wie Missionen, wo man sogar Story erzählen kannen und mit Ingame Grafik "Intros macht" oder wo man an der Seite von Tyrion und seine Glanzgarde mal gegen Dunkelelfen kämpft. Im PVE ist doch der gleiche Krieg, wie im RVR. 
Also ala HDRO die Bücher, bei Guild Wars die Missionen oder so einzelne Quests bei WOW. 
Dazu rede ich nicht von Aion und seinen Quest, da gehe ich von nichts neuem aus =). Das spiel sieht hübsch aus, hat denk ich deutlich besser perfomance als WAR. ABer mehr hat es auch nicht.
Auch verändern sich Zonen bei WOW, durch Vorschritt. Das ganze würde in den PVE Zonen recht cool ankommen. Wenn man doch dort etwas Vorschritte machen würde. Also auch was erreicht durch sein Handeln. Denn die PQs reseten ja wieder, die Quests gibt man ab und bekommt net mal so viel XP wie für 10 Mobs und Geld ... das bissel ... naja. Items sind auch net immer tolle dabei und Einfluss und Renown gibts ja auch net. Also sind Quests nur gut, wenn sie bei PQs sind oder in der nähe oder sich um Mobs drehen, die man eh töten wollte für Fragmente etc. Das hätte man doch alles aber verbinden können. Damit Questen eben nur der Anreiz ist die Mobs zu töten und dann sieht man auch, dass man was für die Mobs bekommt. Aber net erst nach 10k Mobs ... da verliert fast jeder die Lust.

Die Grafik ist zwar ok für das TT, aber nicht mehr in der Zeit. Wenn man mal vergleicht wie weit man bei HDRO durch die Landschaft sehen kann und wie schön und natürlich diese dadurch wirkt ... naja bei WAR ist sehr schnell alles im grauen Schatten verschwunden. Damit Wirken etliche Zonen nicht mehr schön, gerade da wo man weit Blicken kann. Man muss ja net auf 1km Mobs sehen oder spieler. Aber ich will bitte die Festungen im Hintergrund sehen, die Bergketten, den Anulii und Mahlstrom etc.  Das geht enorm verloren.

Taktik hilft da schon, mal aus der Hintertür leute schicken und dann gezielt deren Heiler raus picken und down fokusen. ABer es ist eben nicht richtig viel Optionen drin. Also BOs zurück erobern oder Resourcen beim Gegner vernichten, es gibt halt keine richtige Option. Der, der mehr Ausdauer hat, gewinnt oft und die Überzahl hat das oft. Tankwalls sterben auch recht schnell, sobald der Gegner richtig gut dabei ist.


----------



## Inferior (2. September 2009)

blizzard hat mit dem letzten addon die hauptinstanz einfach von der alten welt genommen und die bosse auf 80 bestellt oO eindeutig kopiert ! wenn jetzt jemand sagt, dass er flamed, dann weiß ich nicht wer hier das würstchen ist ...


----------



## Yanotoshi (2. September 2009)

> Ich werde AION auch antesten aber wenn ich bis Stufe 20 keinen einzigen gegnerischen Spieler sehe logge ich wieder aus.
> 
> Dann gebe ich dir den gut gemeinten Rat, dass du gar nicht erst antesten brauchst, denn du wirst mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit bis Stufe 25 kein großartiges PVP erleben oder gegnerische Spieler treffen.



Sorry als ich das gelesen habe musste ich laut loslachen , da kannste dir die 50&#8364; sparen wäre nämlich sinnlos.Weil PVP beginnt erst ab 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten kann ich nur /sign lari sagen, bei fast allen Punkten  kann ich zustimmen, besonders mit dem, Aion erfindet das MMo rad nicht neu, es hat blos aus den Fehlern der Konkurrenten gelernt und macht es besser und wird hoffentlich mit einem guten Release punkten, weil das wäre eins der ersten MMOs mit einem guten Start, wo nicht gleich am Releasetag nen Hotfix oder Patch auf die Liveserver gebracht wird.

Und Nein WAr ist nicht ToT, es wird noch leben, auch nach dem Aion Release in Europa und es wird sich weiterenwickeln


----------



## xerkxes (2. September 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Sorry als ich das gelesen habe musste ich laut loslachen , da kannste dir die 50&#8364; sparen wäre nämlich sinnlos.



Alles klar, danke für die Info. So versäume ich nichts.


----------



## Virthu (2. September 2009)

bis stufe 20 sinds ja nur 3-4 tage. generell sollte man ein mmo in der beta/preview anspielen, bevor man geld dafür ausgibt.


----------



## Teal (2. September 2009)

Ach Leute... Warum muss eigentlich jeder Thread, der in diese Richtung geht immer als Flamewar enden? Einige sollten sich echt mal Gedanken machen...
Ich mach hier darum mal zu...

Gruß,
Teal


----------

